# From Russia With Love



## Seaboard92

Planning

As I’m sure many of you know I’ve had a keen interest in Russia for a long time. For some strange reason ever since about 2012 I’ve had a gravitational pull that has pulled me towards Russia. In 2020 this pull became significantly stronger as I now had several Russian friends I was spending hours on lockdown with chatting with.

Well finally in June of 2021 they opened the tourist visas but I didn’t realize this till late August. Originally my plan was to meet one of my Russian friends in the Balkans for a few weeks. But like any travel I plan always subject to last minute changes because I can’t make up my mind usually.

So now knowing how the system worked for moving my days on reserve around I planned a trip to Russia. With no firm plan in place. I went about getting a visa and was all freaked out because when I hit submit I got no response. Then I learned the Webform is only for organizational purposes and that I had to print it out and bring it to the Visa Center.

Pre Trip: Trip.

So on Thursday the 8th of September work released me unnaturally early from a hot reserve trip from Bentonville, AR. Normally they will keep extending me till I reach my legal maximum. This time they let me go at 1011 in the morning. So I made a quick reservation on my phone for the next flight to National Airport in Washington, DC. I refuse to call it by the more popular name, just like I refuse to call Baltimore-Washington International BWI it’s Friendship Airport.

On the way to the gate I stopped At the Bojangles in B concourse because it didn’t have a line. But as one should know in the Charlotte airport that actually means nothing. It still took thirty minutes to get two pieces of chicken. But if you go to any other airport they can have the order in under two minutes. So then I got on my flight. First class was full but I managed to get row 8 A-C to myself. The plane had a mechanical issue so we ended up leaving about twenty minutes late.

I was a bit worried as the scheduled time in was 1:20 PM and the office I had to drop my stuff off at closed at three thirty. It was a quick smooth flight with no in flight service at all. Now note that on my flights I do a full service between CLT and Dulles. After that flight landed we ended up coming in around 12:49 PM to a gate. I was one of the first off and I raced to the Metro. I had a short five minute wait for a blue line train into the city. After that wait was over it wasn’t that long of a trip into Faragut West.

From there I had to get a passport photo made at the local CVS which cost about fifteen dollars and took about five minutes. After that I walked over to the office where the Russian Visa Center is on Connecticut Avenue not far from the White House. I went up to the 7th floor and after going the wrong way first found the office. I went straight thru to a young visa specialist who took my paperwork, helped me make corrections I needed and took my passport. She told me I could pick my visa and passport up on the 20th which was the day my trip was supposed to start.

I paid the 204 dollars (it’s 160 in cash. The service charge adds a lot) and was on my way. I notified my job I had no passport and continued back to National Airport. I then listed myself on an A319 flight to Charlotte and went thru KCM. KCM is a godsend in these busy airports. I was on the plane by three. This time the crew did a full service for the entire plane. Again I had Row 8 D-F to myself. We arrived in Charlotte and I drove home.

Planning round 2

So again as a non revenue passenger my plans are almost always in flex because I go wherever there is space. I didn’t have my final routing booked till the 14th of September with me leaving on the 20th. I had three days to split between Moscow and St Petersburg, and the full length of the Trans Siberian. My good friend Ксения planned the middle part of my Trans Siberian experience I had absolutely no control over that part which was ok with me.

So I made my flight reservations to Russia based on what had the highest likelihood of business or first class lie flats. Which made me schedule myself via JFK to Athens then on an Aeroflot B777-300ER to Moscow. I planned my trains on the corridor (Moscow-St Petersburg) based on what interested me the Red Arrow for her history and the Russian Superliners for the novelty of it.

As far as rooms I wanted to try a bit of everything with the exception of Platzkarte so I did Luxury Cabin on the Red Arrow, First class on the Superliner and the Irkutsk-Vladivostok train, and 2nd class on everything else. I also preordered some meals to experiment with the delivery to train function.

Pre Trip Day -7

Due to the way my work schedule is I packed for my trip seven days in advance. For this trip I packed four suitcases. My usual two for work, and my two for vacation. Now most of the clean items from my work suitcase were also slated to move into my vacation suitcase as I would leave straight from work. By now I have perfected packing and had all four bags packed in under thirty minutes. Then I went to bed.

Pre Trip Day -6

I was scheduled to sit Hot in Charlotte all morning which basically means I sit and maybe get a flight or maybe go home. But I also wanted to get my Russian lesson in. So I left my house at 0430 to be at the airport at 0600 in time for my lesson at 0700. I couldn’t find a quiet spot in the airport where I could have my zoom meeting without a mask, and not be around people. So I went to a hidden corridor everyone forgets about and did it in a men’s room stall.

Of all the weird things I’ve done taking Russian in a toilet stall has to be on the high end of an already crazy list. Towards the end of my lesson I got called to go to Fort Wayne Indiana and they assigned me a four day trip that would let me leave on time to get to Europe. Keep in mind I had been requesting that trip for awhile they finally gave it to me. So off I went to Fort Wayne. A fairly uneventful flight with an uneventful flight attendant.

On my layover I wandered around what I have dubbed as Hoosier Denver. It is a lovely downtown. I had ice cream at a local place and proceeded to watch trains by the former Nickel Plate Station only one local came by. But it was such a nice park where I could dip my feet in a fake stream. I then walked over to the Pennsylvania Station and tried to find a place to railfan on the former Wabash and Pennsylvania Railroad main lines to no progress.

Pre-Trip Day -5
I drove home by the former Heritage USA because my mother and I watched a documentary on it and I wanted to see it. When I got home we had to rush my grandmother back to the hospital. Pretty much as soon as I ate lunch. She was then admitted from the emergency room again for a few days. My mother and I watched some Three’s Company to calm down after that.

Pre-Trip Day-4
I started my work day at 0400 to take my four day trip by driving into Charlotte about an hour and a half. My plane had a light load for our 79 mile why is this a flight flight. We were delayed at the gate due to a maintenance problem with the flaps on our plane. But we still arrived on time because somehow we got a quick taxi.

However in Greenville we had a major delay of 2.5 hours because something had broken for the fifth time and now was the time to replace it. So they had to ferry a new plane into from Charlotte. But in the process they took me off my good four day trip completely and released me when I returned to Charlotte. So I drove home frustrated and worried I would miss my flight to Europe.

Pre Trip Day -3
I had to wake up at 0500 to check my phone to see if I had a flight. I didn’t have a notification so I went back to sleep. At 0530 I had one so I got dressed and left by 0545. So weird to drive thru Rock Hill at daybreak. I ended up going to Flint, Michigan home to my best friend. I had an easy flight with a classmate of mine. For lunch we went to Culver’s afterwards I went to a movie about Aretha Franklin. My god did she have a difficult life. I also dealt with a problem with one of my Russian friends. I didn’t see my best friend because his work extended him however.

Pre-Trip Day -2
I left flint at 0 dark and early back to Charlotte. An easy flight because most of the passengers were asleep. Then they extended me to Harrisburg PA for the night. On my three hour layover I went over to a same day Covid test place and got my test done for 200 dollars. Previously in the month before I requested that flight for the sake of going to Hershey Park. This time I opted to stay at the hotel as no point in paying that money before vacation to better places. I went shopping instead to get the gifts for my Russian friends. They all wanted American candy they don’t get so an easy run to target works.


----------



## Seaboard92

Day 1: Missed Connections

So my day started 0 dark and Early in Harrisburg, PA. I believe my van to the airport departed at the same time the Silver Star going northbound passes my town. We drove over to the airport with more conversation than usual. Our driver almost wrecked the van in the process.

After we had loaded the plane scheduling decided to extend me to a flight that was late bound for Indy and back. Which would have caused me to miss picking up my visa. And nulled my Covid entry for Russia as it would then be after 72 hours. I was very angry as I had only been telling them about this trip for five weeks. You would think someone would read the note they had.

Well I ended up lucking out and because CLT is always messed up my two wheelchair passengers had to wait over thirty minutes for their chair to arrive. which is ridiculous. But because I couldn’t leave the plane they pulled someone off hot reserve for Indy. The ultimate kicker was the grid was green meaning they had more people than needed so they shouldn’t have even touched me to start with. But anyway because they didn’t call after they pulled it off I didn’t call them to check out. As I’ve been told by other FAs that we aren’t required to call them to check out and I didn’t want to give them a chance to mess with me.

So I went to the crew room where I had left my vacation suitcases the day before and swapped items around. Then I took off towards the gate for Washington National. Today’s flight on the Airbus A319 was full so I used my jumpseat privileges to hop a ride. I was the only non revenue passenger to make the flight thanks to that. So I took my seat with the mainline attendants in the rear galley and got to know them. They were very interested in my coming vacation and admired my courage to go there. And they admired my ability to use my benefits.

It was an easy uneventful flight. It is definitely different on a mainline jumpseat as one can have conversations. After out of sterile the forward came back and we all discussed the company and it’s prognosis since it’s in times of trouble. I tend to agree with everything they said.

We arrived early into National Airport and I went out to catch the metro to Alexandria to catch a quick lunch with my friend Cliff. We had a great lunch overlooking the Amtrak station. We watched one or two funny videos from Steve Harvey namely the Na na na na na na na na hey hey hey good bye, and the “cupine” Video. If you can’t laugh at those then I don’t understand your sense of humor. After that cliff drove me in his beautiful ‘69 El Dorado to the Russian Visa center downtown.

It took all of five minutes to get my visa and passport back. Then I got back in the car with cliff and we were back at the airport in no time. I even managed to see the pentagon which I’ve never done before surprisingly. So I get back to the airport and I have to decide which routing am I taking to Russia. I have a space positive ticket on Aeroflot from Athens so I have two choices the AA flight from Kennedy which has four non revs and six seats available in business class, or the later flight from Philly that has six non revs and one business class seat. All have tons of space in coach but it’s all about scoring the best seat for the long distance.

I chose the Kennedy flight which turned out to be an expensive mistake. So I checked my bags to Athens and then went to security. Now because it was a personal international trip I couldn’t use KCM however I really wanted to. I missed my privilege of that as TSA was a royal pain. They had no sense of urgency in any of their actions.

I get to my gate and my plane is late coming from Charlotte. So once again CharLate lives up to the expectations. They say it’s a mechanical delay which it quite possibly is. We tend to have a lot of mechanical delays and I’m not really sure if other airlines have as many as we have. With me in uniform people come to me and ask heir questions about our late flight which I cheerfully answer because I enjoy helping people. That and I’m multiple times friendlier than the gate agent.

There is just something about many of the gate agents in the USA more broadly that makes them surly. Maybe it’s the company, maybe it’s the passengers treating them poorly, or perhaps both. And it’s uncalled for across the board. So I get on the plane and I request the furthest seat up in economy as originally I’m ticketed at the rear despite all of row 8 being available.

We could have made up ten or fifteen minutes of time if we had a rational boarding process. Then we finally leave and taxi to the end of the taxi way and wait for a wheels up time from New York control we get that and take off. Now instead of an hour and a half connection I’m down to an hour. But this is doable still. Then we get to about Atlantic City and the pilot says we will be circling for at least 30-45 minutes because New York is too congested. So I talk to the lovely dca based attendant who is like why don’t you grab your bag store it with mine, and take the front jump seat with me seeing you can. Then you will be first off.

So we hit the ground and I take off running once the door is open for my gate. Which is a good ten rail car lengths away. And yes I measure distance in railcars. I get to the gate and the agent tells me just to take whatever open seat is available and I can get on. As I’m halfway down the jet bridge it starts moving and there are no words to describe how upset I am about that. As once the bridge is gone they can’t put it back.

So I go back to the gate agent and ask for any flight to Europe. It doesn’t matter what I’ll take it. From Europe it’s much easier to reach Russia than from anywhere else. So they tell me I have fifteen minutes to make the London flight. So I start running and I call my friend cliff to have him make me any reservation he can get me from London to Moscow. While he does that I do the paperwork required to transit England because of the pandemic. And the gate agent gives me Seat 2J on a B777-300ER which isn’t business class it’s Flagship First.

Then cliff sends me my new flight reservation which is on Finn Air via Helsinki. Then I call my mother to tell her that I had a change of plans and tell her relatively quietly how amazing first class is. The person across the row complained about me making that call while we were still on the gate. My only question I wanted to ask him that I didn’t because I was in uniform. “Weren’t you excited the first time you flew first class and wanted to tell someone”. We all know the answer is yes so don’t ruin the moment for someone else.

They came by and brought me a Pre departure apple juice or two because I was parched after having that run. Then they took my dinner order and again I was in 7th heaven. We had a long mechanical delay and left about an hour late but at least I made the flight. I spent that time texting my best friend Ryan about how amazing flagship first was. He had his first flagship first trip a few days later booked s he was curious.

We took off right as sunset was hitting the Big Apple which was amazing. Shortly after we came out of sterile they came back by with another round of drinks. Again I’m in uniform so no alcohol for me. That and I just don’t like alcohol at all. Then dinner came out all three courses of it.

The appetizer: Latin Shaved Beef
Main course: herb glazed beef filet
Dessert: salted caramel tartlet

My god was the food good. I also decided to start watching one movie which was Men in Black. With those headphones on you can’t hear anything but the movie. The roar of the engine is completely gone. I want those headphones for my phone just to listen to music. My flight attendant Louise checked on me regularly and brought me a few special first class gifts which was so nice as a celebration of my adventure.

She also told me to take the same flight back but I probably won’t do that she was so nice. After my movie that I refrained from laughing at the jokes just not to offend someone with sounds of joy I went to bed. And I slept great. I’m not sure if it was the rough day or if the bed was really that great but I was out like a light.


----------



## Seaboard92

Day 2: connecting and a real dining car

I literally woke up about fifteen minutes prior to landing and missed the entire breakfast service. 12 years working PVs I’ve learned to sleep like a rock in transport. I then quickly remade my bed back into a seat and prepared to land. We landed and I was surrounded by all sorts of amazing liveries. I had my picture taken in my amazing seat once everyone else had left before grabbing my stuff and heading off for customs.

Why did I make the long walk to customs you ask seeing i was just transiting? Well because I initially checked bags on American they weren’t being forwarded to Moskva so I had to out to baggage claim. So I passed thru one of the automated turnstiles and was easily admitted into England no questions at all about the paperwork I had to complete before getting my boarding pass. Once I reclaimed my bags I had to go over to the other terminal where the departing flights to Finland leave from which meant a short fast ride on the Heathrow Express.

I then went and checked in for my Finn Air flight so they could check my visa and check my bag. Then I went thru airport security again and ended up having to repack several things and I lost a vinegar i brought a friend as a gift because she requested it. Heathrow is rather strange instead of you going to a gate and sitting there you go to a massive what feels like food court where everyone waits. Then an hour before your flight they announce a gate and you go to a small waiting room to get your flight. I was maybe in the small waiting room for ten minutes before they called my boarding group.

Finn Air does boarding the right way those who are in the back of the plane board first, then the middle, and the front go last. That’s how you should board a plane because it’s completed much faster than the joke we do. The FA noticed I was in uniform and moved me to a completely empty row. And then gave me two blankets so I could sleep. I took photos of planes as we took off then went to sleep and I slept maybe half of the flight. I was surprised honestly how long this flight felt.

Then I realized just how far Helsinki is from London. I had about fifteen minutes of WiFi in which I messaged a few friends. Luckily they were online or else that would have been a waste. We arrived in Helsinki early and the forward FAs thought I had changed into my uniform on their flight and I’m like no. I walked around the non Schengen (domestic flights) area of the Helsinki airport which was mostly wide body flights of Finn Air and one single Japan Air flight. I was hoping to grab some lunch in Helsinki but there was nothing open.

So I just went to my gate which was for both Russian flights St Petersburg and Moscow. Both were at remote hard stands so we just waited for the bus to show up and then got on the bus to our plane. I have to say it’s a lot of fun being on a bus around a bunch of wide body aircraft. Especially if you love planes like I do. I was surprised to see my plane was a turboprop. Up until this day I had never been inside a prop plane and that includes museums.

Definitely strange boarding all the way in the back and going forward on the ATR-72. It felt cold out there on the tarmac on this cloudy day. My first thought about the prop plane came on leaving the gate. This thing has some get up and go. I don’t think we used much runway before we lifted off the runway. It was by far one of the worst flights I’ve ever had though.

The flight was smooth but it was so dull and so long. The whole flight was in fog and low cloud cover and I was next to someone who took up half of my seat. When it was close to landing I started thinking we are literally going to drop out of this fog bank at a hundred feet and sure enough we came out of the fog about 100 ft above the ground. Then we taxied a long way around the airport. It was dark and I had a propeller in the way but I saw so many cool aircraft.

We pulled up again to a hard stand and had to take a bus. But with rain, and it being dark I didn’t get to photograph any of the cool aircraft. I then went thru customs and texted my friends I was visiting right after I passed border control that I crossed over the border. Then a quick walk to baggage claim to pick up my bag. Of course a few taxi drivers eagerly tried to pick me up on the walk to the AeroExpress. On the walk to the AeroExpress I stopped to eat at Burger King because it was open and I was starving.


----------



## Seaboard92

Russian Burger King is so much nicer than American Burger King. For starters the staff is friendly which is much nicer than the one in my airport. The one in my airport literally will yell “what do you want” when they are taking orders which is only 50 percent of the time. Usually they funnel you to a machine because they don’t take orders anymore. The next big thing the order comes to you correct the first time. And lastly they have potato wedges in addition to fries which if you ask me is absolutely amazing.

The food quality is also much better and didn’t upset my sensitive system. Which to me was amazing. After my short stop to eat my first meal since leaving New York I walked over to the AeroExpress counter. I bought my one way ticket to downtown Moscow and got on the next train. I walked up to the furthest car up the platform because most people will crowd in the first two cars closest to the airport terminal and never go all the way up. So I had the entire BiLevel car to myself. My first impression was how smooth the track was it was like glass.

I was also surprised how slow the train seemed to be going as it seemed to take forever to get into the city. I spent most of the ride texting one of my friends I was going to be visiting. Once I got to downtown to Belaruskaya Station I got the quick lesson in the fact I overpacked. The AeroExpress continues on as a regular Elektrichka past the station so it comes in one one of the thru tracks. I detrained into rainy Moskva and had to carry my two bags up the set of steps Up to the street. Once at the street I walked just a few meters away to the Belaruskaya Metro stop on Line five.

I’ve seen photos before of the Moscow Metro and I can tell you they did nothing to prepare me for what I saw in there. The words very beautiful don’t describe what can only be described as peoples palaces. The architecture is just absolutely beautiful. To get to Komselkaya I had to change platforms from where I went down to the other line which was a bit of a pain to be honest. As I would learn a lot of Russia is going up to go right back down. Anyway I managed to make the connection with no real issues. I emerged from the Metro station onto the plaza of not one, not two, but three train stations all with their own unique architectural style. I then walked into Leingradsky station. Went thru station security and waited for my train. Train No. 1 the Red Arrow for St Petersburg.

The Red Arrow has always been a train I’ve wanted to ride since I first learned about it. Basically the Red Arrow is the Russian version of the 20th Century Limited with an equal amount of pomp and circumstance surrounding it. It’s also one of few RZD trains to have its own paint scheme. A few years back every Premium train had its own special paint scheme that was its identity but they have since done away with that which is a shame. The Red Arrow has operated continuously every day for the last 90 years with an exception of during the Siege of Leningrad (St. Petersburg). The Red Arrow also has a song played for its departure and arrival on the loudspeaker of the station “A Hymn to Our City” by —————.

About 45 minutes prior to departure they posted the track for the Red Arrow and I proceeded thru another security check and then out onto the platform. Tonight’s train would depart from track No. 3. On the left side of the platform on track No. 4 was the Express which originally started as the Red Arrow II in the 1978 because of the popularity for the Red Arrow. At some point they renamed it the Express and then it received a lovely navy blue paint scheme with white accents. On the right hand was the maroon and yellow Red Arrow. Both trains depart within four minutes of each other. Of course I walked all the way to the headend first to get pictures of the power before boarding.

By the time I walked back to my car which was the first one behind the power the attendant was ready to receive passengers. My car was one that looked a lot more like a Budd built of Pullman-Standard car in its fluting style. I then boarded my train and went to my room. My gosh is it an amazing room. Words really don’t describe how amazing the room is so I’ll just post the picture whilst I try to sum it up.

The color scheme perfectly blends with the theme and colors of the trains exterior. The room itself in day mode could seat three people comfortably. The monogrammed tablecloth is a nice touch as well. It has a large toilet annex with a complete shower. In the room is also a set of RZD Logo slippers, and a toiletry bag with all of your needs. At the A end of the car is a sitting lounge for all of the VIP passengers with a starlit sky which again is a nice touch. My attendant came by and took my order for breakfast and introduced herself. I then waited till the train left the station to visit the diner.

Unlike Amtrak this dining car runs all night long with a full staff. The diner was roughly nine cars back. The train itself is composed of 1 VIP Class Car, 9 first class sleepers, 1 diner, and 6 second class sleepers. The dining car interior I’m not going to lie felt a bit cheap in my opinion when compared to the rest of the train. However it was staffed with three waiters, an LSA, and two people in the kitchen for the short eight hour run.

I took a seat on the fireman’s side as we rolled smoothly into the suburbs of Moskva and then ordered my meal with no issue. I ordered a beef tenderloin because on a high class train why not treat ones self. The service was fast and the food came rapidly but was freshly prepared on board the small galley. There were maybe ten other people taking advantage of the diner other than me. After I ate I returned to my room with the bed down. What isn’t shown in the photos is that the table shifts over to allow a full size double bed down. I then took a shower and went to bed.


----------



## Seaboard92

The Heathrow Express at Terminal 2/3 Station



TUI Air. I have no idea who they are but I like the livery 



Helsinki from the air 



Finn Air A350 at Helsinki 



Helsinki Airport 



The Aeroexpress at Belaruskaya where it morphs into a normal Elektrichka route to the suburbs 



Elektrichka's at Belaruskaya Moskva



The Moskva Metro or as it could be known a People's Palace 



Komosolkaya at night. That's Kazansky Station 



Leningradsky Station


----------



## Seaboard92

The Express and the Red Arrow boarding in Moskva 



The Red Arrow awaiting departure 



My sleeping car in day mode


----------



## Seaboard92

Day 3: Too European to be Russian, Too European to be Russian.

I woke up at 6:30 on the morning in order to pack up my room, enjoy breakfast in my room and a bit of scenery. I had a very good nights sleep on track that was smooth as glass. I had no idea where we were when I woke up other than we were in the commuter district for St. Petersburg. My attendant brought my breakfast pretty soon after I woke up which was pancakes and a poultry cold cuts plate. Soon afterwards my attendant asked if I needed a cab to get to my hotel and got the address of my hotel to arrange it.

After that we arrived and waiting on the platform for me was a cab driver to grab my luggage. I didn’t get the chance to photograph the locomotive because we went right out the side door. My hotel was so close to the train station we just walked to it. I then checked into my hotel and left my bags for the day and changed clothes. I then made plans to meet with my friend Виктория (Viktoria) for the day. I would meet her at her apartment on Ulitsa (Street) Sedova.

She gave me instructions on how to reach her apartment by the Metro which because I had two hours to reach there I thought I had enough time to walk to the Winter Palace. But just because the distance doesn’t look far on the map doesn’t mean it’s not a good distance. I walked down the beautiful Nevesky Prospekt (Avenue). Honestly the whole time strolling down this street I was asking myself why had Rick Steves not done a show on it.

St Petersburg is very much like Venice it is a city of bridges with several rivers and canals in downtown. I walked around the area near the Winter Palace. I misjudged how long the Metro ride to her apartment would take because of how deep the stations are. I started my St Petersburg metro experience with the deepest station in the network of Admiralskaya which is 282 ft below the surface. I got on the Line 5 train and went one stop to Spasskaya to transfer to the line 4 train. After a few stops I changed again to Line 3 to finally get to my stop at Lomonsovskaya.

I then stopped into the florist shop by the station which is a 24 hour flourish because it is rude not to bring your host a gift in Russia. I grabbed 11 roses and you might be asking why not 12. Well in Russia an even number is only for mourning and considered bad luck at other times. I then walked over to her apartment. I should know the view from her apartment well because she sends me a lot of photos of sunsets from her kitchen window.

I looked for the annoying looking florist with the neon green lights on at all hours and had trouble finding it. Eventually I went under the street to her side of the street. That is an amazing thing the Russians and Soviets did to improve pedestrian safety cross under the streets. No waiting on a light and in a tunnel there is a 99.999 percent chance a car won’t hit you. Now Виктория says it could still happen as there are daily accidents there. I then was standing under her bedroom window when she told me to go to the stairs to wait on her to come out.

I honestly didn’t know where to go because there was one set going down under her bedroom, and then two other sets going up into businesses. Turns out the stairs for the apartment are located behind the building in the courtyard. I only found that out because her mother pointed that way from the kitchen window. Eventually she came out about thirty minutes passed our agreed upon time most of that was because I’m an idiot and didn’t budget my time properly because I just had to explore. When she came out we must have just hugged for at least ten minutes. It was a meeting well over a year in the making and it was magical.

Absolutely magical out there behind a mid century soviet apartment building of the Khrushchyovka. I have her the roses and then she went in for a moment to put them in a vase. Then after that we walked to the Metro to go back downtown. You can tell the local from the tourist because I’m grabbing the escalator handrail for dear life as the escalator keeps going down down and down. Then there is Виктория she turns around, fixes my collar, fixes my hair, and is social. When you are used to it I guess you can do that. We grabbed the line 3 train to Mayakovskaya to transfer to Line 1 to Baltiyskaya.

I wanted to visit the Russian Railway Museum which is located next to Balticskaya Train station. We arrived a bit early and Виктория was set on finding me a winter hat so we walked a bit to a local mall. We didn’t manage to find a hat so we just strolled back to the museum to wait for it to open. At the Museum she gave me a small gift she had got for me of some of her favorite treats. Виктория puts a lot of time, thought, and effort into her gifts and every day with her there is a new gift.

We spent time talking, with lots of hugging outside the museum because of how badly we both needed the human contact. By far she is the best person I’ve ever hugged she hugs with a lot of passion. After that we eventually went into the museum and turned our coats in at the coat check and bought our tickets. And she also insists That we must wash our hands before going into the exhibit. One thing I learned about Russians is they are a very clean country.

We entered the museum and looked I initially at a small tank engine that was on display by the entrance. After that we saw almost every type of steam engine that the Russian Railway system has had along with several colorful diesels from the Soviet Era. Everyone likes to act that the Soviet Era was not colorful that it was just gray and drab but the locomotives were all multi colored. There were very few passenger cars on display but most of them I crawled under and did a more through examination.

There was no sign that said do not crawl under and look at the running gear, but there were signs that said do not climb. Виктория thought that was a bit crazy but a bit endearing as well. We didn’t explore the outside as we didn’t have our coats and she told me I could but she would stay inside. And I was determined to show her that she matters more than trains so I didn’t go out there. And I’m sure no one can believe that because even I can’t believe that. After that we slowly walked back to the metro so we could get lunch.

We went back to Ploschad Vosstania which is where the Moscow Station is. We went to a mall next to the station for lunch where her favorite restaurant group has two restaurants. The Ginza Group has Baklazhan and Steak and Steak in this mall. We went to Steak and Steak where I had a tri-tip roast that in the USA is like a 20-30 dollar item, in Russia it was about 7.25. We had a great time communicating in the restaurant. After that I went to my room to drop off her gift and grab a gift to her.

After that we started strolling down the Nevesky Prospekt towards the River Fontanka once we reached there we turned to the north and walked along the embankment. Eventually she led us into a courtyard that looked like nothing from the outside. But on the inside it was a beautiful mosaic piece of art. And it’s only something a local would know about. I can’t tell you where on the map it was. After that we walked along the embankment some more to the Чижик-Пыжик or the Chizhik Pyzhik a small statute. It is good luck if you can land a coin on the pedestal with this small bird statue.

So naturally I tried it and I lost. After that I continued till We reached the Summer Garden almost at sunset. We weren’t walking too fast because I was having trouble walking because my shoes were a bit to big and I hadn’t worn them in awhile so they tore my feet up. But it was so lovely strolling with Виктория and it fulfilled a wish I had when I was 16 of walking around the beautiful squares of Europe with a beautiful woman. We paused to examine the various statues that are in the Summer Garden. Now none of these are the originals as those have all been moved inside to protect them from winter and vandals.

After leaving the garden we walked over to the Resurrection Church and strolled along the avenues of this beautiful city to Gostiny Dvor to get on the metro line 3. I went one stop and she went to her stop. I then heard how wrong it was for me to not accompany her to her house after I ambled out of the metro and made it to my hotel. Without a friend to lean on I was really moving slow between my feet being bad, and a really bad rash. I eventually made it back and it really wasn’t that late by my standards. But I still went to bed and Виктория and I made out plans for the next day.


----------



## Cal

Seaboard92 said:


> So I went to a hidden corridor everyone forgets about and did it in a men’s room stall.


Classy


Seaboard92 said:


> went to a movie about Aretha Franklin. My god did she have a difficult life.


I'm assuming you're talking about Respect, which I also watched. Jennifer Hudson nailed the part IMO. 


Seaboard92 said:


> And yes I measure distance in railcars.


\
I love it. 


Seaboard92 said:


> My god was the food good. I also decided to start watching one movie which was Men in Black.


It's nice to hear someone whose "normal" perspective on first class, nonstopdan recently heavily criticized AA's 777 Flagship first (especially the food). And again, great movie choice.


----------



## Seaboard92

Moskvasky Station



A long distance train and a small Elektrichka 



The Nevesky Prospekt



Nevesky Prospekt



Nevesky Prospekt 



The Kazan Cathedral 



I forget what this building is but it's right by the Winter Palace 



The Winter Palace with no crowds 



St. Petersburg Metro at the deepest station in the system 



Viktoria and I


----------



## Seaboard92

The first engine inside the RZD Museum 



Viktoria photographing a Decapod in the museum 



More steam locomotives in the RZD Museum 



More modern locomotives in the museum 



Our evening walk. I have no clue where this is actually.



That beautiful mosaic that only locals know of. 



Evening in the summer garden.


----------



## Seaboard92

Day 4: St Petersburg a slice of Europe

So I woke up around eight in the morning which isn’t bad I’ve gotten used to the early mornings because of my job. Our plan was to meet over at the Peter and Paul Fortress. So I left my hotel soon after and slowly walked to the metro because the day before I ripped the skin off one toe. So I was having trouble moving. I texted Виктория to bring some bandaids and some mole skin to patch my foot up so I could walk with the blisters and everything. I took the No. 3 Metro Line to Gostiny Dvor to change to the No. 2 Line for one stop.

I then went up the super long escalator to the top and I had a bit of time before she was able to come and meet me. So I ambled slowly to the mosque to photograph it and then to the bank of the river Neva. Then I ambled into the fortress and found a bench to sit and wait on. I hate being this crippled but my foot was really messed up today. Eventually I figured I could amble over to the gift shop and look and that’s when she arrived another great hug happened and then we worked on my foot.

Honestly at this point I should have realized she loved me and cared when she cleaned my foot and wrapped it up in a bandage so I could walk. After we got my foot under control we stroll around the art on display outside and just enjoy the ambiance of being in Europe. There is a sand sculpture exhibition on the island that is just outside the fortress walls on the beach of the Neva. Виктория thought that would be a nice place to visit so we went out there. It was a lovely exhibition that was completely deserted.

We were caught by surprise when we were embracing when they did the daily cannon ball shot and if you want to talk about jumping out of your skin. I knew they did that as I meant to watch it. After that excitement we casually strolled off the island to the docks nearby. I bought us two tickets for a sightseeing tour of the various waterways of St Petersburg and we were invited to wait in a boat. It was just the two of us waiting and it was kinda funny. I kept thinking the salesman was thinking We were up to no good as every once in awhile a good size wave would come along and really rock the boat.

He would occasionally come in to apologize for how long it was taking for the boat to show up. Eventually it did show up and we didn’t board from the dock but from the boat we were sitting in. Definitely something strange. We opted to sit inside because she wanted to be warm. Me personally I have no trouble with sitting outside because you get better photos but I’ve learned the magic rules and words men need to understand.

Rule 1: She is always right
Rule 2: see rule No. 1
Rule 3: you are an idiot see rule No. 2
Rule 4: You’re helpless she’s always right.

The boat went by almost all of the major sights and by the office of my Russian tutor. It was lunch time by the time our boat tour ended at St Issacs Cathedral. I vetoed her first choice of Indian food because I don’t like all of the spices. So then we went to the second choice which was a Russian restaurant. I love a lot of the concepts of Russian restaurants. One they have a coat rack that the host takes your coat and places it there. Second they are in no rush to push you in and out. They leave you alone to enjoy the ambiance of the atmosphere and your date.

As we all know American restaurants they try to speed you in and out under an hour it is not like that in Russia. I had I believe smoked Turkey and amazing ice cream for dessert. She had a different dessert which was also good. I’ve learned if I order something I have to leave some of it for her as well. The last thing I love about Russian restaurants is you don’t tip at all. It’s nice to be in a civilized country where the employer pays the servers wage and not the customer. Our lunch took about about two hours which was ok. I missed my window for my Russian lesson but that was ok.

After lunch we walked over to the Winter Palace and enjoyed listening to the musicians playing. Виктория has a beautiful beautiful voice as she would somewhat sing along with the musicians. Then we danced a bit in the square while some slower music played. I love the street music it’s so European and so relaxing. You don’t see them in many American cities. After what was probably thirty minutes we then strolled further away before turning into the park Mikhaylovskiy Sad to watch the ducks swimming in their pond for a few minutes.

While we talked about life and our goals for the future. Then we slowly meandered back to the Nevsky Prospekt where we went into the Kazan Cathedral. I don’t know what happened in there but I felt the most powerful force I have ever felt in my life. One moment everything was normal and then the next just this overwhelming powerful feeling. Виктория wasn’t effected at all by whatever it was but it was powerful. We went during a service and I would love to read the passage again the priest was reading to try and infer more into that moment.

After that she decided she wanted to give me some more things that were close to her heart so we went back to her apartment via the metro and I unofficially met her mother. And I got to go inside and sit right next to the door. I was told not to move but I could sit there. She came back shortly with three jars of items from her dacha that she grew and harvested herself. After she gave me that we walked back to the metro so I could go to my hotel to get my suitcase for my train. Tonight I would take a Russian Superliner to Moskva. It was the same boring metro ride as always and I went into my hotel and gathered my things. Виктория had no trouble pulling my two bags one of which could have had the kitchen sink in it.

It’s a short walk over to the train station we waited outside for a minute for her friend Jura (Юра) to come as he would drive her home. He also works for Russian Railways installing PTC so he’s somewhat interesting to me anyway. As soon as I was inside the station they left and I meandered slowly out to the platforms. My thought being why wait inside when I could look at trains outside. I figured out fairly quickly which track my train was on because there are only two Superliner Trains departing at that hour of the night and both were on the same platform.

I determined my train from the other train because the earlier one is a named service where my wasn’t. Both trains run to Moskva. My first thought is these cars are significantly taller than the Amtrak superliners. The first train departed and was soon replaced with a regular long distance train on a nearby track. Then it was time to board my train. I dropped my large suitcase off in the baggage room which is just a normal room in the staff car they store passenger bags in for money then boarded my car.

My room was on the upper level of the car. Now these cars differ from Superliners as their vestibules are at the same level as the single levels for high platform boarding. The aisle alongside the rooms alternates sides depending on the floor. So if the lower level is on the fireman’s side (left) the upper must be on the engineers side (right). To reach the upper level one goes up five steps makes a turn and up two more where the lower level is down three steps.

I had first class on this train which is similar to every other Russian train first class two beds horizontal to the car. Tonight’s train only makes one intermediate stop between its origination in St Petersburg and it’s terminal in Moskva at Tver. After we departed and I was confident I had the room to myself for the whole night I changed clothes and took my mask off. I texted Виктория for a bit before bed. My attendant brought the souvenirs I preordered shortly before I turned down.


----------



## Seaboard92

I'll post the rest of this report when I get in the hotel for the night. Just called off Hot Reserve to go to work.


----------



## Tlcooper93

I’m enjoying your detailed notes. 

I’ve recently developed a fascination with all things Russia, especially the railways. I can’t wait until I get to go! Looks like a real fun time!

Russian railways are a real unsung hero.


----------



## Seaboard92

The Metro arriving at Rush Hour



A tram passing by the mosque 



Inside the Peter and Paul Fortress



One of the many sand sculptures. In this case a literal sand castle



Viktoria and I next to the sand castle.



From the Fontanka Reka



Another photo from the boat tour 



The Metropolis sleeper train



Russian Superliners


----------



## Seaboard92

Day 5: Moskva

My train arrives at 6:30 so I wake up about forty five minutes prior to arrival to find out we are much closer to Moskva than I thought. So I hurried to get ready and get dressed for my one day in the Capitol of Russia and the once Capitol of the Union of Soviet Socialist Republics. The train came to a stop about five hundred ft short of the platform and we waited for the scheduled time despite other platforms being available. I also noticed that the intercom before arriving gave out the head of the long distance department’s direct email with instructions to email and write any comments, compliments, or complaints.

The Russians take their trains seriously and take ownership in making them as best as they can be. I honestly wasn’t that impressed with the Superliners and they have yet to build any dining cars so I would definitely chose to avoid the Superliners on the longer runs like St. Petersburg or Moskva to Adler (Sochi) in favor of a more conventional train. The train arrived precisely on time and I claimed my bag again from the baggage cabin and walked into the station. My onward connection to Novosibirsk would leave from Yaroslavskaya which is right next door to Leningradskaya Terminal and both are across the street from Kazanskaya.

I then stored my bags in two lockers and took off for a day in the town. I started by photographing all three train stations and the Soviet Era Skyscraper they turned into a Hilton. Originally in one of my original plans I would have spent one night there. But when my friend Ксения (Kseniya) decided she wanted to see Lake Baikal plans shifted. So I looked on my phone to look up the best way to get to the Kremlin.

I figured the biggest sight of them all was the Kremlin and St Basils so I figured I would head there first. And as it was early I felt like I had the city to myself. I started by walking under some very large Soviet Era office blocks that I’m sure at one time held the many bureaucrats it takes to run an empire that spans from Marienborn in the west to Vladivostok in the east, and large parts of the Middle East. Today I’m sure the same bureaus that manage Russia are still filling the shoes of those old Soviet citizens.

Eventually I had to cross under a roadway but to do that you must first walk up one step to go down an entire flight I guess that is a anti flooding measure. Either way I kept on going. I started to reach the old town and I was surprised to see a Kristy Kreme outlet. I made a mental note of that for later as they weren’t open when I walked by. I then eventually came up on the most feared address in all of Russia the Lubyanka the former headquarters of the KGB and now the FSB. It still has several communist symbols along its walls.

But I didn’t dare zoom in on them too much to cause anyone inside to find any interest in me. I then walked down to where the Bolshoi Theater is to look at it. I sent a photo of it to a friend of mine who has always dreamed of going there. Then I took two pedestrian only streets to Red Square home of Гум, the Kremlin, and St Basils Cathedral. And like any big tourist site in Europe if you go around eight or nine in the morning you basically have the place to yourself. Which was proving to be the point today.

After gawking at the beauty for a few moments I opted to cross the Moskva River to get photos of the Kremlin with the river. The wind was fierce on the bridge but it wasn’t cold at all. I continued west across the rivers a bit to an old Orthodox Church before coming back across the canal first on a love lock bridge. Then I crossed the river just to the north of the Kremlin Wall. Once I was there I strolled thru the grounds directly under the Kremlin’s walls. I reached the ticket booth and I decided it was worth the money to go inside the Kremlin for a bit. So I bought my ticket and entered the Kremlin.

What most people don’t realize is the Kremlin is more of a fortress than the seat of the government. Inside the walls are at least seven churches, several gardens, an armory, as well as the residence for V Putin, and government offices. I enjoyed strolling around the various churches inside the Kremlin Walls. Then I walked around the garden inside the Kremlin before leaving via Spaskaya Tower. Once outside I decided to walk thru the Гум (Gum) which is the big department store that from the street and inside looks like a palace.

They have really nice displays inside but it’s a store that even by the currency exchange standards is out of my price range. After that I decided it was getting close to time to get lunch. I knew I wanted to go to the Hard Rock Cafe to get a shirt from Moskva which is like a family tradition in my family. To get a shirt from each hard rock. So I started walking towards Old Arbat Street where it is. Old Arbat is another pedestrian only street which is nice. Along the way I found a nice Georgian (not USA) restaurant to eat at.

They had fried chicken on their menu and I love trying fried chicken from around the world so that’s what I had. However it’s nothing like American fried chicken as the photos will easily show you. It was quite good and the atmosphere was really charming. I felt a bit guilty having to eat with my hands in such a fine restaurant. After lunch I walked a bit further down to the Hard Rock Cafe to get my shirt. After that I decided I would walk to Moscow City which is a new development of modern 21st Century skyscrapers.


----------



## Seaboard92

On the way I passed a vintage 1930s or 40s Stalinist era skyscraper and the Kievskaya Train Station. After passing that I continued on down the main drag till eventually reaching a vantage point to see the modern buildings. After that I crossed the river on a modern indoors bridge across the river and took the metro back to Red Square. I then took a self guided tour of St Basils Cathedral where I learned each dome is considered it’s own chapel. It’s such a beautiful building and learning more about it was definitely nice.

When Americans think of Russia this is definitely one of the buildings they picture. Once I left the cathedral I walked down a side street because I saw another church and that peaked my interest. Once I was there I noticed a lovely little park and amphitheater to stroll around. Part of the park was a large horseshoe bridge that was suspended over the river and the embankment providing an amazing view of the Kremlin.

While the view was definitely fantastic what was far more beautiful to me was watching Russian families just enjoying an autumn day. Our media and our movies like to paint the Russians as villains and as hateful people we should mistrust. And here are families just strolling along the sidewalks, sitting down laughing and smiling. If more Americans could experience that the world would be a far better place honestly. They are literally just like us.

Well that might be a stretch because I never see families out in the public parks in my city just out trying to enjoy the evening. Instead they are having road rage trying to get to a suburban home somewhere. And then not visiting the few parks there might be in the suburbs. After I walked on that really interesting semi bridge I walked over to the Art Deco skyscraper. The Kotelnisheskaya Embankment Building really isn’t that tall. It’s only 32 floors but the way the wings interact with it makes it look all the more imposing.

After walking to it I decided it was getting close to the time my luggage locker would expire so I started walking back towards the train stations. I started by heading down the sidestreets at rush hour towards the Lubyanka. I really wanted to try out the Russian Krispy Kreme so I walked back up that street and attempted to find it. I think I walked by it twice before eventually finding it. Now you’re probably wondering why if all the things I could try would I want to go there. Simple I know most American places have a different menu or different processes to handle local regulations abroad.

Honestly the doughnut was slightly better than the ones back home. After that I walked over to the Metro Line 1 stop at Chistie Prudy and went two stops to Kosomolskaya. After arriving I stopped in the Burger King Just for an order of wedges. Then I toured Kazanskaya Station for a moment before going across the street to my station for my train to Siberia. Train No. 68ы would depart from Yaroslavlskaya. I claimed my bags and decided I would try and get dinner. I ended up settling on getting a locker again for a few hours and going to the kfc for the same reason I went to the Krispy Kreme.

Now it’s been several years since I’ve been to a KFC so I’m not sure it’s a fair comparison but it was absolutely lousy. I didn’t even finish it however it was cheap. Afterwards I claimed my bag and I waited for my train. I spent some of the time outside till I decided I needed to warm up for a bit. The major stations all post their track assignments roughly 45 minutes prior to departure which is similar to NY Penn Station except Amtrak does it significantly closer to departure and in Moskva you can see the trains.

The trains basically depart at the same minute after the hour so there is a grove to it. I followed the signs to the long distance trains and waited. Eventually it was about an hour prior to departure and I wandered down a platform and found the door signs all had my train listed. So I walked to the head end and they hadn’t attached the road power quite yet. My train was relatively short compared to the other ones I saw being two baggage cars, seven various 2nd and 3rd class cars, and one diner.

I then had to purchase my luggage space for my large bag and they ended up over charging me but that’s because they thought both of my bags. After I got that mess straightened out I went to my room. I was sharing my room with a Russian family going to visit their grandparents in the countryside outside of Moskva. The mother was Julia and her daughters Ксения (Kseniya), and Marsha (Marsha Marsha Marsha). They were so curious about the US as I don’t think they meet many Americans.

So the first questions they asked were about the roads, the government, and education. I of course opened with the pictures of the worst roads in South Carolina which they find hard to believe belong in the USA. We have some roads so bad that we can tell if your drunk or not because you drive straight as the sober people swerve left and right to avoid the many holes. And of course my usual my state is 51 out of 50 states in the education ranking. Which at one point when I was in school it was because they counted DC as a state.

I taught them some new jokes like “Thank god for Mississippi” which is more of a South Carolina specific joke. Then after a few minutes of chatting they invited me to share in their dinner. That’s something I don’t think you will ever see on an Amtrak coach. A group of people offering some of their food they brought on board from home or the store to just a random stranger. There is something about that hospitality. While I didn’t really like what they were eating it still was better than KFC. We had a great conversation and played Uno before going to bed. We maybe talked all of an hour and a half and it was amazing.


----------



## Seaboard92

Moskva Trams 



An old building in moskva with an ornate but soviet style decoration. 



A building that looks like a city gate



The famous Bolshoi Theater 



Red Square 



Red Square with very few tourists 



Red Square is a beautiful place. 



Red Square in the morning is the best time to visit while the tourists sleep in. 



The Kremlin from Reka Moskva 



A church on the banks of the river.


----------



## Seaboard92

The Gum shopping mall



Old Arbat Street



Old Soviet apartment blocks look on over the river. 



Moskva City the new high rise area. 



The trams under a large soviet bloc. 



The Lubyanka 


Komosolkaa in daytime this time.


----------



## Seaboard92

On the way I passed a vintage 1930s or 40s Stalinist era skyscraper and the Kievskaya Train Station. After passing that I continued on down the main drag till eventually reaching a vantage point to see the modern buildings. After that I crossed the river on a modern indoors bridge across the river and took the metro back to Red Square. I then took a self guided tour of St Basils Cathedral where I learned each dome is considered it’s own chapel. It’s such a beautiful building and learning more about it was definitely nice.

When Americans think of Russia this is definitely one of the buildings they picture. Once I left the cathedral I walked down a side street because I saw another church and that peaked my interest. Once I was there I noticed a lovely little park and amphitheater to stroll around. Part of the park was a large horseshoe bridge that was suspended over the river and the embankment providing an amazing view of the Kremlin.

While the view was definitely fantastic what was far more beautiful to me was watching Russian families just enjoying an autumn day. Our media and our movies like to paint the Russians as villains and as hateful people we should mistrust. And here are families just strolling along the sidewalks, sitting down laughing and smiling. If more Americans could experience that the world would be a far better place honestly. They are literally just like us.

Well that might be a stretch because I never see families out in the public parks in my city just out trying to enjoy the evening. Instead they are having road rage trying to get to a suburban home somewhere. And then not visiting the few parks there might be in the suburbs. After I walked on that really interesting semi bridge I walked over to the Art Deco skyscraper. The Kotelnisheskaya Embankment Building really isn’t that tall. It’s only 32 floors but the way the wings interact with it makes it look all the more imposing.

After walking to it I decided it was getting close to the time my luggage locker would expire so I started walking back towards the train stations. I started by heading down the sidestreets at rush hour towards the Lubyanka. I really wanted to try out the Russian Krispy Kreme so I walked back up that street and attempted to find it. I think I walked by it twice before eventually finding it. Now you’re probably wondering why if all the things I could try would I want to go there. Simple I know most American places have a different menu or different processes to handle local regulations abroad.

Honestly the doughnut was slightly better than the ones back home. After that I walked over to the Metro Line 1 stop at Chistie Prudy and went two stops to Kosomolskaya. After arriving I stopped in the Burger King Just for an order of wedges. Then I toured Kazanskaya Station for a moment before going across the street to my station for my train to Siberia. Train No. 68ы would depart from Yaroslavlskaya. I claimed my bags and decided I would try and get dinner. I ended up settling on getting a locker again for a few hours and going to the kfc for the same reason I went to the Krispy Kreme.

Now it’s been several years since I’ve been to a KFC so I’m not sure it’s a fair comparison but it was absolutely lousy. I didn’t even finish it however it was cheap. Afterwards I claimed my bag and I waited for my train. I spent some of the time outside till I decided I needed to warm up for a bit. The major stations all post their track assignments roughly 45 minutes prior to departure which is similar to NY Penn Station except Amtrak does it significantly closer to departure and in Moskva you can see the trains.

The trains basically depart at the same minute after the hour so there is a grove to it. I followed the signs to the long distance trains and waited. Eventually it was about an hour prior to departure and I wandered down a platform and found the door signs all had my train listed. So I walked to the head end and they hadn’t attached the road power quite yet. My train was relatively short compared to the other ones I saw being two baggage cars, seven various 2nd and 3rd class cars, and one diner.

I then had to purchase my luggage space for my large bag and they ended up over charging me but that’s because they thought both of my bags. After I got that mess straightened out I went to my room. I was sharing my room with a Russian family going to visit their grandparents in the countryside outside of Moskva. The mother was Julia and her daughters Ксения (Kseniya), and Marsha (Marsha Marsha Marsha). They were so curious about the US as I don’t think they meet many Americans.

So the first questions they asked were about the roads, the government, and education. I of course opened with the pictures of the worst roads in South Carolina which they find hard to believe belong in the USA. We have some roads so bad that we can tell if your drunk or not because you drive straight as the sober people swerve left and right to avoid the many holes. And of course my usual my state is 51 out of 50 states in the education ranking. Which at one point when I was in school it was because they counted DC as a state.

I taught them some new jokes like “Thank god for Mississippi” which is more of a South Carolina specific joke. Then after a few minutes of chatting they invited me to share in their dinner. That’s something I don’t think you will ever see on an Amtrak coach. A group of people offering some of their food they brought on board from home or the store to just a random stranger. There is something about that hospitality. While I didn’t really like what they were eating it still was better than KFC. We had a great conversation and played Uno before going to bed. We maybe talked all of an hour and a half and it was amazing.


----------



## Willbridge

Tlcooper93 said:


> I’m enjoying your detailed notes.
> 
> I’ve recently developed a fascination with all things Russia, especially the railways. I can’t wait until I get to go! Looks like a real fun time!
> 
> Russian railways are a real unsung hero.


You might enjoy my YouTube videos of my 2010 trip into Siberia. And, by coincidence, I came across my notes from that trip and have begun -- in bits and pieces -- to type them up. Seaboard's account is inspiring me to get that done.


----------



## Willbridge

https://www.amtraktrains.com/attachments/msk-trams-2-jpg.25821/



The building with the star-topped tower is the main building of Moscow University.
From Wikipedia: Designed by Lev Rudnev[1] as the headquarters of Moscow State University, it is the tallest of seven Moscow skyscrapers in the Stalinist architectural style constructed between 1947 and 1953. It was until 1990 the tallest building in Europe;[2] it remains the tallest educational building in the world.[3] 

Nice looking LRV in the foreground!

Komsomolskaya (* Комсомольская* ) Plaza, the public square bracketed by the major stations was named in honor of the young Russians who were sent east and south into primitive conditions to build socialism and to get them out of the politics of Moscow and Leningrad. Americans most often heard the name of their daily paper, _Komsomolskaya Pravda,_ which at times broke news before the more serious Pravda or Izvestia.


----------



## JRR

Willbridge said:


> https://www.amtraktrains.com/attachments/msk-trams-2-jpg.25821/
> 
> 
> 
> The building with the star-topped tower is the main building of Moscow University.
> From Wikipedia: Designed by Lev Rudnev[1] as the headquarters of Moscow State University, it is the tallest of seven Moscow skyscrapers in the Stalinist architectural style constructed between 1947 and 1953. It was until 1990 the tallest building in Europe;[2] it remains the tallest educational building in the world.[3]
> 
> Nice looking LRV in the foreground!
> 
> Komsomolskaya (* Комсомольская* ) Plaza, the public square bracketed by the major stations was named in honor of the young Russians who were sent east and south into primitive conditions to build socialism and to get them out of the politics of Moscow and Leningrad. Americans most often heard the name of their daily paper, _Komsomolskaya Pravda,_ which at times broke news before the more serious Pravda or Izvestia.


As usual your reports are so good. I look forward to your report on the TSR. I’ve watched several YouTube videos on it & it would definitely be a “bucket list” for me but only now possible enjoying others reports and pictures!
I would say that one of the things I like best about Greenville is watching all the families and young people enjoying downtown and the Falls Park.

Thanks for your great report.


----------



## Seaboard92

Day 6: Pondering life on train 68Ы

I woke up right at sunrise which is something I love doing when I ride Amtrak because I love the twilight hours as the world awakes. My roommates were still on board but their stop was coming close so they got ready to get off the train pretty much as soon as they woke up. I find it impressive how they can find their stop because there are no announcements and your attendant only comes about ten minutes before the stop. They must travel often to know about where we are.

That and the fact that the train is running 100 percent on schedule not early and not late. I said my goodbyes to them and then I just relaxed in my empty four bunk sleeper. Honestly I think writing about this train might be hard because normally I write about the people and the food. But on this one there is just so much wilderness and the fact I managed an empty room the rest of the day. An interesting thing I noted is that for all of the river crossings where most of our double track bridges are on one span in Russia it is two separate spans separated by a few yards.

Of course on the first one we came to when I noticed that was a perfect shot of a freight train crossing over it but I didn’t have my camera ready. Contrary to popular belief I’m not always at attention with my camera. At some point my attendant came to my room to offer souvenirs from the train. They are required to sell a certain amount per trip so I happily helped her meet her quota. We had trouble getting it paid for because the service is so spotty in rural Russia. While we waited for it to work we talked about trains.

I showed her pictures of my car, and of the various trains I’ve worked across the USA. So naturally it was a very long conversation. We eventually came to our first stretch stop of the route at Sharya. The locomotive was slightly off the platform but there was a field next to the train so I traipsed across the mud puddles on this rainy day to photograph our ЧС4Т electric locomotive affectionately known as the Brick. The locomotive pulling our train is a passenger electric built in Czechoslovakia by Skoda and is of a model being retired and replaced. Our stop was only 14 minutes so I wasted no time photographing our train and the 2-10-0 steam locomotive Л Class built in 1951 for the Northern Railways by the Voroshilovgrad October Revolution Locomotive Works. I still managed to have quite a few minutes standing in the light rain by my vestibule.

One nice thing about stations is you generally have cell service so the missions I have in stations are to send as many messages as I can while photographing the train. I was texting my friend Chris who manages Sam Shortline pictures of the Russian cars and comparing them to the Milwaukee Road home made cars. Around 12 PM my attendant came back to my room to wipe the surfaces and to vacuum the room. Something that you wouldn’t see on Amtrak in the sleepers.

The other thing you wouldn’t typically see on Amtrak is the once hourly bathroom inspection. Honestly the bathroom is so clean I feel I could eat in there for a train bathroom on a long haul train it’s in great condition. After she cleaned my room Ivan the dining car attendant brought me my included meal to my room. It was some form of Chicken and noodles. Initially I just picked the chicken off but I was hungry enough to try the noodles and they weren’t bad at all. I also had some grapes left over from my new friends who detrained in the wilderness.

Most of the area before Kirov is just flat forests with rivers every now often. Our next stretch stop was at Kirov about 2:30 PM for a 25 minute stop. I walked up the locomotive as always and then I went into a platform store to buy a drink or two before eventually boarding again at 2:55 because I believe in maximizing my off train fresh air time. We then continued East into the wilderness but upon departing Kirov I recognized some of the ground from the Trans Siberian documentaries. They all love to photograph the train winding around the curves just west of the station area.

Honestly the next five hours were relatively uneventful no one joined me so it was a mixture of self reflection, looking out at the passing world, and when in a small town station trying to send as many texts as humanly possible to my friends. So there was the routine for awhile. The next stretch stop was after dark at 7:19 for 28 minutes in the town of Balezino to change locomotives. We exchanged the Brick for a new ЭП2К built in 2009 a DC Electric locomotive. The change was so much faster than anything Amtrak does.

By the time I had walked the length of the train from my car to the head end our Brick was already removed and disappearing into the distance. Moments later the new engine was on the train and we still had 22 minutes left in our dwell time on this rainy night. There was a freight stopped on the mainline next to us preventing me from viewing whatever was moving in the yard. After we departed I decided it was time to visit the diner.

As you know I am a big time supporter of patronizing the diner on any train. Unlike Amtrak our meals are not included on this sleeper. But that won’t stop me from the most cherished of railroad traditions in my book. So I walked the two cars over to the diner and took a seat. Ivan the waiter then brought me my menu and I ordered a schnitzel and French fries. I was really curious how the French fries would come out.

I think I might be the first American Ivan has ever met so he tried so hard to practice his English with me but I think my Russian is far better than his English. But he is a nice host. He is appalled that Amtrak got rid of dining cars on any of their trains he even thinks the Palmetto should have a diner. He lives near the end point of this route in the town of Abakan. Technically train No. 68Ы terminates in Abakan but the equipment continues under a new number to Krasnoyarsk. After telling Ivan multiple times about how the American trains are and trying to help him understand it the food arrived.

By far this was the best meal I’ve ever had on the train. The schnitzel was absolutely perfect but oh my god the French fries. I’ve never had French fries on a train before and they were out of this world amazing. Like absolutely amazing they are made with what I assume is vegetable oil, and an oven. Honestly I could have ordered another order of them. Then came the problem I had. Ivan said his card reader wouldn’t work on American cards and I had no rubbles. I didn’t think to change money over before the train because most trains and planes I’ve been on have been able to accommodate. I honestly think he didn’t know how his machine worked.

But don’t worry a big Russian Lumberjack who was drinking at the table across from me was like don’t worry I pay for my new American friend. So then I spent the next hour drinking with Vladimir and Ivan discussing America. And we basically came to the conclusion of both countries are flawed because their governments only look after the politicians interests. Vladimir was traveling to Tyumen to spend time with his wife after working a few weeks in a remote oil field. Every once in awhile he would be like “from the bottom of my heart” and bang on his chest like a caveman.

He was such a gentle soul and I hope sincerely he is doing well wherever he is in the world. And as I write this I will bang on my chest in solidarity. After he downed two or three bottles of Vodka he gave me the empty bottle as a souvenir from Russia and he went to sleep. I then went back to my room where I was still the only passenger. I should have went to sleep as the first stretch stop of the next day was very early but instead I started writing this trip report. And you would think I would be able to finish this a lot sooner because I never start writing so soon. But I did manage to enjoy the stretch stop at Perm which I was surprised had a Lastochka sitting on the platform next to us. And even more surprised to see it’s attendants sleeping inside.


----------



## Seaboard92

Yaroslavsky Station 



The switch engine that brought train No. 68 into the station. 



A rural station 



At our first stretch stop of Sharya 



Train 68 at Sharya



A 2-10-0 on display at Sharya



Rural Russia 



Train 68 at Kirov



How to fix grade crossing problems in the USA



Train 68 at Balezino


----------



## Seaboard92

The diner of Train 68 



Fresh cut fries on a train can't get better than this. 



Lastochka as far east as it goes currently. 



Train 68 at Perm


----------



## Seaboard92

Day 7: A new day a new continent

I woke up just before our stop in Yekaterinburg home to the last moments of the last tsars life. Our stop was at 5:33 in the morning for 28 minutes. I had plenty of time to walk the length of the train. I then saw the train I almost took to Novosibirsk the Adler (Sochi) to Tomsk train arrive. After that I went back to bed after we left Yekaterinburg’s cell coverage zone for a few more hours. Once you get East of Yekaterinburg the line is fairly straight forward and uneventful. I wanted to have lunch in the diner to have those amazing fries again so I needed to hit an ATM at a longer stop.

At our next long stop of Tyumen which is carded at 20 minutes exactly I rushed over to the locomotive then crossed the tracks into the building. I love how Russian stations have over and underpasses yet most people just cross the track in the gauge. I ran into the station and found an ATM and rapidly worked on withdrawing enough money to have another meal in the diner. Then I crossed back over to my train shortly after another train cut the path off to the station but I safely made my train. When I got back on I had a new roommate bound for a stop after mine.

So I got to meet my new friend Anna and again the general consensus is that our two people are very similar and that if we would just meet each other we could solve the differences between our peoples. We both hope for a future where we are no longer pitted against each other. But as long as politicians like Mr. Putin need a bully in order to scare people into voting for them our countries will never truly be at peace.

What people don’t realize is how weak Mr. Putin is he needs an enemy in order to keep the people focused on him. That’s the same as any other strongman the theory is the strongman will save us and protect us. Then people vote for that strongman. It’s the same reason Putin is massing troops on the Ukrainian border right now it’s because he’s really weak. The economy is struggling, inflation is going up, wages are stagnant, Covid is out of control, and inequality is running rampant he needs a war or an enemy to keep his grip on power.

Honestly if we in the west would just ignore him he would probably lose power relatively rapidly. Anna went to sleep and remained that way for most of the day. I looked at the window which was mostly just west Siberia. While she slept I went to the diner with Ivan and had the same meal again which was again amazing. This time I had money so I didn’t have to rely on the kindness of strangers. After lunch I then went back to my room.

Our next stretch stop was a short five minute one at Ishim and I befriended the train managed a middle aged man. He was beyond impressed when I told him about my car the Pacific Park and he asked many detailed questions about it. And the running gear which really all of their attendants also ask as well. In Russia in winter it is the attendants job to clear the running gear of ice and snow build up so they have an interest in it.

After departing Ishim it was a few hours of normal scenery till our stretch stop at Omsk. Now Omsk is a special stop though because it’s one That RZD has arranged delivery services to for passengers to get food brought to the train. So naturally I want to experiment with all the services RZD offers so I can note it in my trip report. Now add the fact this is a 16 minute stop and I want to visit the locomotive as well. Instead of fighting the large amount of people waiting to get off on my cars vestibule I used the service cars vestibule and looked for my food.

The person delivering my food sent me a text and I located him. I then signed for my food and took off to the locomotive. When I was down by the locomotive I noticed a steam engine I quickly photographed before going back to my car to eat my dinner. I ordered beef shashlyk which is basically Russia’s version of BBQ with potato wedges. The food was really good especially when you count the handy cap of delivering it from its kitchen to a train station. Then the whole I must photograph the locomotive at every chance mentality.

After I ate Anna and I then shared photos of our families and our travels before bed. Tomorrow would be an early morning because my stop was carded at 6:01. When we went to bed it was just us in the room.


----------



## Seaboard92

Train 68 at Yekaterinburg 



The Adler-Tomsk train arriving at Yekaterinburg 



Rural Russia



Tyumen Station a modern building. 



Train 68 at Tyuman 



Rural flat Russia 



Train 68 at Omsk 



Train 68 at Omsk 



Delivery from Omsk


----------



## Seaboard92

Day 8: The Pearl of Siberia

I woke up about an hour before my stop to find we gained an additional roommate somewhere in the middle of the night. I tried to quickly silence my alarm so it wouldn’t cause any difficulty for the others sleeping. I was told to come get my bag fifteen minutes before the arrival so I did that and figured I could get off at the vestibule next to my room so I waited there. For some reason all of the inner doors were locked after I claimed my bag. So after we arrived I had to fight the now busy aisle as everyone was getting off for their fifty minute nicotine fix.

As we pulled in I saw my good friend Ксения waiting on the platform for me in her winter coat that I nicknamed the Adorable Snow-woman. I put one bag on the platform and then went back for my second bag before going to hug her. Again a year or so in the making. And oh so good. I told her I wanted to walk up by the locomotive so we did and she took my photo with it. At some point during the night probably Bababinsk they changed locomotives. After that we took a taxi to my hotel so I could shower for the first time in days.

I was adamant if I’m going to be around a beautiful girl I must at least feel clean. So we went to my hotel the Marriot Novosibirsk which is where she recommended that I stay. She says it is the nicest hotel in town and I do agree that it is a lovely property. My large room had a great view over the NOVAT which is the largest theater in Russia. After taking my shower while she took a nap on the bed I felt clean and ready to go after the day.

She designed an amazingly detailed map of where she wanted to show me in her city. Literally so detailed it was almost planned to the minute. We started with the thought of let’s get breakfast. The city was still waking up so it felt almost like we had it to ourself. We went to People’s which was a very classy looking restaurant and bar. In the American theme but still with plenty of russian touches like a coat rack at every table, as well as waiters who don’t work for tips.

I had pancakes while I soaked in the ambiance of being with my good friend. After we ate breakfast we started our walking tour of the city. Ксения (Kseniya) put so much work into learning the history of her city. One of the perks of being with a local is you also get the local nicknames like the building nicknamed Batman because the top resembles Batman to a degree. When we left the restaurant we rounded the corner around the West Siberian Railway headquarters which is next to the restaurant. She took me to the Pobeda Cinema.

To her this theater has a personal history as her grandparents helped in the construction in 1925. It is by far one of the most beautiful movie theaters I’ve ever been in. I was a bit Leary to go inside without going to a movie because that’s somewhat weird. But I’m glad she dragged me in there. After that we went across a triangle shaped park over to the Pervayskiy Skver which is a park that was opened in 1932. The park is full of various sculptures that are tough to decide what they are. The best piece of art in the art park was a dumpster with the word “art” graffitied onto it. Now that’s Russian humor.

The fountains weren’t on which was a bit sad but it’s approaching winter so it makes sense. Fountains are something russians love. After that we went over to the Skver Geroyev Revolyutsii Park and we discussed race relations in America. Mainly trying to explain the various nuances of it. Remember on state television you only get the whataboutism Putin uses to deflect blame on him. 

Then we crossed over to the next things Russian people love the Globus Theater. The building is shaped like a ship and was built in the 1980s. We strolled around the grounds and spent a lot of time in between sights talking about life. We then crossed back to the Krasnyy Prospekt

We stopped by one building where she showed me the before and after pictures of it. Most of the history she told me was coming straight from Wikipedia but what mattered was the attempt to give me the best experience. And I appreciate it. We walked by the Sobor Aleksandra Nevskogo church before turning East. We crossed over the four lane expressway in the middle of the city that was built on top of the Reka (River) Kamenka. The river is still down there just buried in a channel under the road. After that we went to the Park Imeni Kirova.

This park is one themed to Russian fairy tales and it is very nice. We were the only ones in the park and we stopped for a few minutes to talk on a park bench. She has been struggling with a desire to be loved at all times and is stuck in a loveless relationship she sees no future in. And my big piece of advise was “do what makes you happy because life is short. I can be dead in two seconds so I’m going to maximize those two seconds doing the things I love. After that she took me to a grocery store figuring that would be a big sight I guess.

Honestly the grocery store is exactly the same as it is in the USA laid out in a smaller footprint but it has all of the same items. I bought a little chocolate bar with the famous NOVAT on it. Then we walked over to the Public Library and posed for photos with the model of the leaning tower of Pisa. We didn’t go into the library but she did show me some photos of her previous visits. We then walked down the center median towards the Banks of the Ob River. We again stopped on a bench for another discussion about just living everything in the moment it was magical.

Then we went to the bank of the river via the pedestrian bridge you have to pass they a connivence store to reach. We then strolled a ways towards the Trans Siberian Bridge. Have you ever noticed when you really want to see a train one never shows up, but when you are running late to work they always show up. We ended up at a playground and it was like being young again. I mean yes I’m young in 27 and she’s 24 but it was like being 10 again just happily playing. There was a large swing/hammock type thing and the two of us got stuck in it which again felt perfect.

After that we eventually went to the Metro Station and went across another thing Novosibirsk is famous for the worlds longest covered bridge. Now the station we caught it at is equally interesting because it is half above ground on a bridge and half below ground in a tunnel. I also got to hear how her parents had worked on building the metro in the 1980s. Then we took the metro cross the river the approaches have plate glass windows that are hard to see out of. Then we plunged into a semi darkness once out over the Ob.

We then got off the metro at the stop on the opposite side of the bridge because I had to buy new shoes. We were planning on going to the theater and I was told that this is a formal event. And of course I left my dress shoes in the USA. So Ксения found me new shoes to wear for the theater. I got a great pair of shoes for like thirty dollars. After that it was time for lunch so we continued walking down to Karl Marx Square and went into a basement German restaurant.

Again it was magical spending time with a good friend and sharing a good meal. I had a schnitzel and learned really quickly that if I ordered something it meant she was taking a bit off of my plate. Again we just discussed life in general it was magical. After lunch she was tired so she went back to her house to take a nap for a few hours. So we came up with our logistics to figure out when we would meet back up.

We took the metro back across the Ob and went our separate ways. She gave me a list of places that I should see while she sleeps namely the centralny park. Instead I remembered when coming into Novosibirsk I saw a steam engine so I resolved to find it. So I crossed in front of a well lit NOVAT. I love that even in the beginning of the fringes of winter the flowers are still growing. Then I continued back down the down the Krasnyy Prospekt to the Sobor Aleksandra Nevskogo which is right next to the Pravaya Ob Station.


----------



## Seaboard92

Now that I was trackside I could trace the track back to the steam engine. At some point I found a pedestrian crossing across the Six track transsiberian mainline so I figured I would watch one train. So I crossed the track to the Sunnyside of the trains. Well that turned into thirty minutes because once the crossing signal activated it stayed activated for about thirty minutes consecutively between freights, elektrichkas, and long distance trains. Eventually I got back across the main and continued till I found the 2-10-2. after leaving the steam engine I went over to the train station to photograph the building in daylight.

I actually made plans to meet my friend christina for coffee after work for her. So I had a little bit of time left. So I went back up to the novat. A beautiful thing of about Novosibirsk is all of the major axises of the city are revolved around culture the library, the NOVAT, and parks. So I walked over to the Centralny Park and it was amazing.

It wasn’t the park or the Russian knockoffs of the Big Apple or Wildcat roller coasters. It was the people around families with kids running around. Everyone in the us it seams wants to make the Russians look evil and I’m just standing in this park and they are literally acting just like we do. When you are here you realize they are literally just like us.

It was getting close to my time to visit christina so I started going to the address she sent and I actually went to the wrong place. I went to a residential block a few blocks away because that’s the address Apple Maps took me too. It took me five minutes to get over to the address and we had a great time. I also told her somewhat of the Predicament I was feeling in the middle of. With both Виктория and Ксения acting both in romantic ways. It definitely made for a comedy. I honestly feel like this could make a good movie.

Christina had previously lived in the USA in Denver so we had some great chats about that. She wants to move back to the USA and bring her new puppy with her as well. She was a J1 worker at Elitch Gardens in Denver a few years ago. Now she is a UX designer. If anyone knows of a job for her I will happily send them on. She speaks fluent English, Russian, and Chinese. Towards the end Ксения joined us and then Christina had to go home to walk her dog.

After that Ксения had a sight she wanted to take me to which turned out to be the same 2-10-2 I walked to earlier. She said she knows about it because her family drives that way to go to their dacha. She also told me I was very Russian because I had no problem climbing into it for a photo. Of course here I can always use the foreigner excuse. After that we went to what I would assume is the best restaurant in town SibirSibir. Of course I think that because of Seinfeld confusing Rochelle Rochelle which was a movie in the show with something so fancy it’s named twice.

The dinner was really nice and the atmosphere definitely fancy. I had Venison for dinner because I wanted some revenge with Bambi. Before I came to Russia I hit a deer with my car and he got away so this was my childish way of getting revenge. It was actually quite good I have never had deer before. I forget what she had but again it was a lovely evening. After that we met up with her friend Alexander and she had a night of Karaoke planned for me because I enjoy playing music. Now normally when I play I do it with my piano karaoke isn’t something I normally do.

Karaoke in Russia is amazing instead of a bar with a bunch of random strangers you so it in individual rooms with just your friends. We had such a good time with a mixture of American music and Russian music. It does surprise me though how little they know of some of the best American music like don’t stop believing, we’re not going to take it, and when a man loves a woman. Granted that one is a bit out of my range. Ксения enjoyed watching me sing because I’m a performer.

I’ve done theater before so I’m going to put the inflections in the voice and the movement to fit the song. That and I’ve actually played a few gigs with a band and I treat anything like a performance. My dad has always told me watching me play violin is entertaining because my facial expressions are amazing. Alexander and I really did a power duet of some Green Day from the American Idiot album.

After karaoke we told some ghost stories while walking by one of the most haunted buildings in Novosibirsk. Then they dropped me off. It took me a few minutes before I was allowed up into my room because my temperature was too low. Then I texted Ксения to find out what the plan would be for tomorrow.


----------



## Seaboard92

Me with Train No. 68 at Novosibirsk 



The view from my hotel room. 



Novosibirsk at Rush Hour



The Globe Fountain 



Breakfast at People's 



Novosibirsk the pearl of Siberia 



Pobeda Theater



Inside the Pobeda Theater 



Kseniya and I in front of the garden clock 



Novosibirsk art park


----------



## Seaboard92

The Globus Theater 



Skyscrapers in Novosibirsk 



The sewing machine factory 



Kseniya and the leaning tower of Pisa



Novosibirsk's library 



The famous Tram Line of Novosibirsk 



The Metro bridge over the Ob



Kseniya in one of the parks 



The Novosibirsk Metro 



The Novosibirsk Metro


----------



## Seaboard92

Lenin in front of the NOVAT Theater 



The NOVAT Theater



Elektrichka in Novosibirsk 



Another Elektrichka in Novosibirsk 



Novosibirsk's main train station 



A more modern apartment complex. 



Centralny Park 



Christina and I 



Kseniya in front of the massive 2-10-0 Locomotive 



Kseniya and I at Sibersiber


----------



## Seaboard92

My venison at Sibersiber


----------



## Seaboard92

Day 9: At Home in Novosibirsk.

The night before she told me to come to her house at 1030 and to just take a taxi there. Well to tell you a secret I’m afraid of taxis from some horrible experiences in taxi cabs. So I left my hotel at 9:30 to walk to her house. Now I’m not going to give you instructions on how I got there because it’s like my house I don’t want people online finding me or friends. But I had my Gray American Airlines Designer Trash Bag that I was using to carry the many gifts for her and her family.

One thing about our trash bags they can carry a decent amount of weight because I was really annoyed with myself for how heavy it was. I retraced some of my steps from the day before like from Novat to the Globus and the area near the library. It really isn’t that bad of a walk a bit of downhill before the river/highway then up hill afterwards. I passed the S7 Airlines a fellow one world member Office Tower. After a bit I opted to take her street which is a few off the main drag once it started paralleling the main drag.

I was really surprised in the middle of the third largest city in the country to be on a dirt street. Now it was only dirt for one block before it was paved. I then kept walking till Apple Maps told me I reached her house. Well Apple Maps took me to the nearby Modern era high rise and I wandered around for a bit. In fact she lives in one small house surrounded by apartment High Rises. It’s really interesting walking into a small garden to a one story house surrounded on four sides by 17 story high rises.

I was ushered quickly into the house and met her mother Dr Elena after taking my shoes off and being led to wash my hands. The choice of water was cold or cold unless we wanted to turn the hot water heater on. After that I was welcomed to the kitchen where I was given breakfast and a drink. Her mother was very impressed with my Russian and such an amazing person. Probably the nicest person I’ve ever met. By far so sweet and appreciative of just small things.

They were both surprised that I walked from the hotel and I told them “I honestly feel much safer in Russia than the USA because I don’t feel like I’m going to get mugged or shot just walking down the street.” Then we talked about gun violence in America which was quite ironic given the timing. I was commenting how in the small city of Columbia which is the size of 34 percent of Novosibirsk, has roughly 3-4 killings per day on the news. They find that hard to believe.

After meeting Elena briefly it was time to go to the Planetarium with Ксения wanted to take me too. So we ordered a taxi cab from Yandex (Russian Google) which is like a merger of google, Uber, and grubhub. We took a nice scenic ride to the planetarium that went by the Novosibirsk Pedagogical University and then the Novosibirsk Coal Heating Plant which is a large brown coal power plant on the outskirts of town. The taxi ride took roughly 15 minutes and what was ironic is my mother texted me at the beginning of it and told me there was a shooting with a fatality on my street.

Not just in the greater Columbia metro but on my physical street. Apparently a man I met a few weeks prior had gotten in a drunken argument with his wife and he shot himself in the head. Talk about ironic timing. We then went inside and bought our tickets to the show. She wanted to see how her translation skills were so she translated the entire film about our solar system. They made an amazing film that really brought these far to reach planets alive to me.

I would have thought she went here as a child for school field trips but it didn’t open until 2012. We strolled around outside which has a lot of Soviet and Russian play equipment and again we are basically have the mentality of children. The thing about their play equipment though is most of it could be confused with gym equipment. Things that work various muscle groups.

I don’t know if it was because I was in front of an attractive girl or I’ve just built up the arm strength but I could actually do the monkey bars which were on a slope. It was probably a combination of both to be honest. Honestly the moments we spent climbing and playing around the play equipment and the walkways shaped as the solar system was just pure. Nothing else to it. It was good, clean, pure fun.

After that we grabbed another taxi cab and returned to the neighborhood near her house. The first stop was so I could buy flowers for her mother as that’s customary for a guest in Russia. Normally you do that first but I wasn’t planning on meeting Dr Elena so early. Then we went over to a bakery shop to get a cake for dessert because they didn’t have time to bake one.

Once we had the cake we stopped by a produce stand to grab a few items and even got a free lemon. We were buying extra items for Okroshka. After we had that it was recommended that I get Russian ice cream because it is the best in the world so we got some ice cream from a kiosk near a school near her house. Then we went back to her house.

After the customary washing of the hands I gave her mother the flowers which really surprised her. She was so grateful for them as well. Then it was time for them to make the Okroshka. I offered to help in the kitchen as is customary in my family. They would have none of that. By this time I was introduced to Petrovich her father who is a very kind soul. Again her entire family is lovely. While her mother and her worked on the last bits of our obed (lunch) her father showed me pictures of their vacations. He’s very proud of his daughter as was obvious when he showed me pictures of her on various beaches around the world.

Honestly I thought I was being tested a bit with that in a way. Trying not to be a true foamer because my god is she beautiful. After awhile it was time to eat our multi course meal. Her father poured some Crimean Wine and then told me “you are under sanctions now for enjoying wine of the forbidden fruit. For violating Ukrainian sovereignty”. It was good wine they are surprised I drink it so slow but for a railroader and a flight attendant I actually don’t drink. I will drink it to be social but I don’t like to drink.

Then it was time for the first course which was the Okroshka which is a cold soup made of sour cream, vinegar, salt, chopped dill, green onion, beef/ham/chicken, potatoes, hard boiled eggs, and cucumbers. I actually never have had soup before (I grew up under a rock) and I found it quite nice. Now the women said it wasn’t that good that it didn’t taste good. Her dad said it was good but I think that’s because he also knows what is good for him.

Next course was Kasha or buckwheat. It was very good but the next course was far better than it. Beef dumplings. Amazing absolutely amazing. Her mother realized I liked it so she kept adding it to my plate. This is a simple rule of the Russian house of you leave hungry you have done it wrong. The side to go with that was potato dumplings and again wonderful. And if you think we were done there you must be mistaken. Next came Russian pancakes with raspberry jam fresh from the dacha. Then after that I got gifts for me from her family to bring back to the USA.

And we still aren’t done with the meal we still have the cake we bought. We had great conversations but one thing that struck me was how they expect one day to lose their house so they can build another 17 story High rise in its place. Which I find a real shame because their house has so much character. Any building can be a house but this really is a home. One thing you can’t tell but each room was added on after the original structure. The first room was Ксения’s then after that came the kitchen and there is a step up between them. You step down to enter the living room/parents room.

If a house could have a song it would be “One Piece at a Time” by Johnny Cash. Truly the most appropriate song for this house. After lunch/dinner it was time to get ready for our show which was at 7. It was now 5:30. Her father and mother helped her change clothes into a beautiful dress. She truly did blow my socks off. Then it was time to take a cab to my hotel at 6:15. The only problem being there was horrid traffic at rush hour. So we got to my hotel at 6:45. She helped me change clothes and I was ready in under two minutes. Then we dashed across the street.


----------



## Seaboard92

We went thru security to enter the theater and left our coats at the coat check. Then we hurried up the stairs to make sure we got there in time. As if you aren’t in the seat by the time the show starts you aren’t allowed in. Tonight we were going to Don Quixote the ballet. We were in the seat with a minute to spare and we went with her best friend Виктория. I’m great friends with Виктория if not best friends because we have so much in common.

I’ll be honest in act one I was dosing off a bit probably because of overeating. That and I don’t know the story and I don’t like ballet. We then spent our time during the intermission talking and I got to know Виктория more. We also explored the costumes on display in the cases. Then we watched the second act and Ксения struggled with staying awake. At the next intermission she napped while Виктория and I talked. What’s unique is her English doesn’t have a Russian accent but a British accent.

Midway thru the third act leaned over to the girls and ask them if they were noticing what I was. Now I’m sure by now you’ve figured out I’m as straight as they come. But there was his one male ballet performer who was incredibly well endowed and I struggled to tear my eyes away because it’s hard not to stare once you notice it. Yes they were watching it too. It became an inside joke between us.

During the curtain call I did manage to get a photo of the set which is the most beautiful I’ve ever seen. It’s amazing what a professional crew and a lot of money can make. After the show we took photos of us and got our coats. Then we walked back over to the same coffee shop I went to the day before. And then we talked about the show. Normally they don’t go out for dessert after a show but that’s the tradition with my theater friends. After that we walked back to my hotel and they waited for their taxi. And we made plans for the next day while they waited.


----------



## Seaboard92

The Highway built over the River 



Believe it or not this is her street a few blocks from her house. 



The Power Plant for Novosibirsk 



A small display outside the Planetarium



Kseniya and I in a secret hiding spot she knew about inside the Planetarium



The gym equipment masquerading as play equipment 



The Novosibirsk planetarium



One of the many courses at lunch at her house. 



Victoria, Kseniya, and I at the NOVAT



Look at the set of Don Quixote. And yes those are real arches with an entrance behind them.


----------



## Seaboard92

Kseniya and I at the NOVAT 



Me with the famous sign in Novosibirsk that they told me I had to pose with.


----------



## Seaboard92

Day 10: At home In Novosibirsk

Today would be my last day in what we joke is Novosi-What. It got that nickname because I was telling Ксения if she ever came to South Carolina and people asked where she is from they would question Novosi-What. As I doubt any americans can find Novosibirsk in a map. The plan for today was to visit the railway museum which is just a few miles away on the Turk-Sib Railway line. I was told be at the Elektrichka Station Rechnoy Vokzal which is by the metro bridge at ten to meet Ксения and Виктория to take he train over.

I’m a firm believer in being early so I left myself plenty of time to take the metro the two stations needed to be there. I was told to wait at the metro station and they didn’t come at ten. Turns out it’s because her father drove them over to the station. While I was waiting I saw a few special painted units though in the subway. Then we purchased our elkektrichka tickets. Виктория was heading home to her “small town” of Iskitm which has a larger population than most cities in my state. While we were waiting an inter-city train on the Turk Sib passed by then it was time for our Elektrichka which was made up of new equipment.

That actually disappointed Ксения as she wanted me to experience the real russia and the older equipment. I didn’t realize how long of a ride it was to the museum we were on the train for at least 25 minutes talking. It was a very full train and the conductor was doing vigorous mask enforcement on it. All too soon it was time for our stop so Ксения and I got up and got off. And watched the train go off. Then we crossed over the Turk Sib and went into the rail museum.

It was funny they gave me the price for a local and not the foreigner price. Almost everything in Russia has two prices one for Russians and one for foreigners. If you can speak Russian or keep your mouth shut you more than likely get the Russian price. The museum is a large six track affair with several pieces. It was a cold drizzle so we tried to keep the time as short as possible. I explained how steam locomotives work to her and we had a great time.

It’s amazing to me to see a car that looks like any others in the system to have a prison on the inside. And yes I shut the door on it so I could open a Russian trap door. When I worked on the railroad that was and still is my favorite part. We didn’t linger at the museum and managed to see everything they had on offer. Then we walked over to a local coffee shop and I had cinnamon rolls and a milkshake. The milkshake was significantly different than an American one. It wasn’t as cold and it had a really rich flavor. It was lovely.

After our little snack break it was time to catch our train back to the city. This train was made of older rolling stock and quite warm. Almost uncomfortable warm to be honest. I was happy to go back outside after that short train ride on the Turk-Sib. I need to make a point to ride the rest of the Turk-Sib at some point. Once we reached the town I talked her into getting lunch instead of taking a nap. So we went to a lovely Georgian Restaurant (not the georgia the crescent runs thru). The atmosphere was amazing though sitting out over the street.

I forget what I had however. I do know that the drink she had was far better than the one I ordered. One thing I love about Russia is the fact I can order a full service meal with an appetizer, an entre, dessert, and a drink all for about ten dollars. And it doesn’t tear my system up. American food always tears me up for some reason so I try to avoid eating out at all costs. After lunch she took the bus back to her house and I had some free time in Siberia. My friend christina recommended i go to the USSR Museum so I decided to walk over there.

The only problem is the museum ended up relocating and didn’t bother to update their website to tell anyone. So I ended up in an old wooden house from Pre Soviet Novosibirsk with nothing to see. I ended up being relatively close to that grade Crossing so I watched a train depart and I checked the status at the same time for our train No. 8H tonight. I watched some of the commuter rush before losing interest and exploring some more of the city. At some point I went to Burger King just for the wedges figuring if they had more sales maybe they would expand them to America.

I know that’s not how it works but I really want them to bring them over. Then I went to the metro and went back down to the same station I went to earlier so I could walk to her house. She told me not to come before 7 and it was 5. So I figured I could stop in the library and see what it was like. I waited a minute at the Elektrichka station to photograph the mob of commuters boarding the train before I walked up the street to the library. The fountains were somewhat on. However the library was closed as the security guard told me nicely. But I did see some lovely Soviet artwork on one of the walls. Then I slowly walked towards her house taking a different route.

I stopped for a minute to photograph the only streetcar line in this side of the Ob as the metro replaced most of them. I find this streetcar rally photogenic as these old and new cars rumble along track that if it was in the USA would be declared exempt not fit for passengers. Yet here this little cars rumble for a few commuters on decaying infrastructure. Now that’s the real russia according to my friends. I ended up at her house about thirty minutes early but I was content to stay outside for a bit. I don’t like showing early.

Either way her dad came along shortly and let me in so I ended up arriving early. I think Dr Elena woke her up I apologized for being early. Then her dad and I watched a bit of I believe a fast and furious movie on TV. While she made herself presentable. I mean she doesn’t have to try hard she would look good in a paper bag if you ask me. Then her and her mother prepared dinner for us and food for the train. Again if you leave a Russian house starving you’ve done it wrong. They found a juice I really like so they sent me the ingredients and instructions to make it myself.

Again items from their dacha. I think the food was mostly leftovers from the night before but it was again so so so so good. Her parents pulled some of the items from cold storage which is literally just a hole in the floor. Then it was time for Ксения to pack. I can’t judge because you’ve read enough of my trip reports to know I’ve been packing less than four hours before a trip before. I was shown the yearbooks from her school years. Then Ксения gave me her stamp and her coin collection to look at.

She has a fantastic coin collection with all sorts of unique coins. After spending more time with her and her family in their house it was time to go to the station and pick my stored luggage up from my hotel. Her father didn’t understand the big deal about the heated seats in their car. But the back seat has heated seats it’s absolutely amazing. I would love for my car to have heated seats period and here her car has them both in the front and back it’s amazing. It was much quicker driving to my hotel this time and I quickly reclaimed my luggage and loaded it in the car.

It was a short journey over to the parking lot for the train station and we all got out. And then went inside the station and looked for Виктория and her family as Виктория was joining us too. Her family drove her up to the city to catch our train. I got to be in both family photos at the train station. Ксения helped me purchase my spot for the luggage compartment and then we waited on the train as a merger of the two families. A few minutes before train time Alexander showed up.

Our train technically didn’t depart till a few minutes after midnight but it has an hour long dwell time. Our train was leaving on track four so we had to cross under the tracks to reach the platform. What makes that difficult is that russia isn’t a big believer in accessibility so if you have luggage or a wheel chair prepare to use the stairs. Vadim Виктория’s father grabbed my large bag and then carried it to the train.

By the time we reached the train it had already lost the power and they were shoving it down the platform some more with a switch engine. We were in car eight which was the first car. I took a really good atmospheric photo of the standing train I’m proud of. Vadim made it his job to carry my bag and get it in the luggage compartment which was so sweet of him because even speaking Russian it’s confusing. Then we boarded our car and Ксения’s parents came into our room with us and set it up for us.

That’s right in Russia people can see you off and get on the train to help you get settled in. Then I opened up one of Ксения’s gifts from me Cards Against Humanity and explained the rules and started dealing the cards. Yes I was playing a dirty card game with the Russians which was fantastic.

They all speak fluent English but even then it is difficult for them with some of the slang and pop culture references. So that made the game even more enjoyable for me.


----------



## Seaboard92

The Metro Bridge from the nearest station 



A Long Distance train on the Turk Sib



Elektrichka at the Railway Museum Station 



The Railway Museum 



The Railway museum 



Kseniya in the cab of a Decapod 



A snow plow from the Soviet Railways 



Vintage cars on display 



Vintage diesel locomotives 



Vintage Electric locomotives


----------



## Seaboard92

The first Russian High Speed Train



Elektrichka at the station for the railway museum 



Kseniya in the Georgian restaurant 



The dumpster in the art park that says art. 



Downtown Novosibirsk 



Elektrichka 



One of the older houses in Novosibirsk predating the Soviet era



The Metro at rush hour. Note everyone is in masks 



The tram near her house 



Dinner at her house. Did I say you wouldn't leave hungry.


----------



## Seaboard92

Kseniya and her family



Victoria and her family 



Our Train No. 8 in atmospheric lighting.


----------



## Seaboard92

Day 11: Best Train Ride I’ve Ever Had

This is a continuation to day 10 because the train doesn’t depart till just after the start of a new day. We were already several rounds in to the game when the train slowly started moving. Russian train handling is far superior to anything in the USA. The only way you can tell you are moving is to really look out the window to be honest. Our game kept on going I actually texted my friends I normally play in the states to tell them about it. Виктория who I can affectionately call Russian me because we have the same personality was beating me at my own game.

What can I say I worked on the railroad and work currently in aviation I have a very dirty mind. We were having such a grand time I actually didn’t take advantage of a long stop at the end of the Tomsk branch. Now you know it’s rare when I miss a fresh air stop at any hour of the day. Eventually we got tired and went to bed.

In the Morning Ксения and the others were like how did you manage to sleep. They were like we tried talking to you two minutes after we laid down and you were gone like the dead. My answer is strictly sleep on trains for 12 years professionally it’s like being at home. They did not sleep as well as I did. But none the less the four of us had breakfast which was basically a smorgasbord of food. Between two Russian families we had a lot of food.

Again no need to go hungry because we had food covered. The scenery around Krasnoyarsk is more mountainous than most areas I had seen previously which made it much more exciting. There were brief bits of conversation between everyone when people weren’t dosing off. I wasn’t dosing off because I was well rested. At Krasnoyarsk Виктория had to do her Chinese lesson on her phone. I walked up to our power to find out they cut in four more cars ahead of us at some point overnight. And cut in way more cars behind the original four that originated in Omsk the train was 20 cars long at this point.

Then I walked with Alexander and Ксения to find alcohol we could bring so we left the station to determine there was nothing close by. I did manage to get some ice cream in the station though. Yes Russian ice cream is so good I will eat it despite it being in the 40s outside. Then we all regrouped on the platform and took a great group photo of all four of us before it was time to reboard. At some point after leaving Krasnoyarsk I wanted to go to the dining car because I’m a big fan of supporting the diners on all trains I ride.

By friends don’t go to the diner because they say it is too expensive. But none the less the girls join me to walk down to it. It was a very long ten car walk to the diner across first, second, and third class. Have to say third class is definitely strange to see and stinky. We reached the dining car and all we wanted was a drink and a bag of chips we were told to sit. And they brought three glasses, and a plate. They then poured the bottle into the glasses for each of us and then poured the bag of chips onto the fine China.

That’s night and day different than Amtrak. I remember when I was a kid we weren’t allowed to eat in the diner because all my family could afford was for me to get a kids meal in it and they thought I should have that experience. After we ate the chips we went back to the sanctuary that is our bedroom. Then we had lunch after awhile from our nice variety sent by our families. Potato wedges, chicken, dumplings, pancakes, you name it we had it. Plenty to chose from.

After that they attempted to nap some and I was just deep in thought. I told them i would wake them for the next stretch stop. I made one attempt for Ilanskaya which was a 17 minute stop. I wasn’t able to get to our locomotive as it was stopped off the platform. In the USA i might attempt it but not in a foreign country. None the less I enjoyed the fresh air stop in a small town. After that everybody was awake for awhile.

So the new mission was to help me with the one letter I mispronounce in Russian “Р” which is a rolling R sound in English. Виктория had me going with this Russian phrase.

Ехал Грека через реку
Видит Грека в реке рак
Сунул Грека руку в реку
Рак за руку Греку цап

The difference between her and my tutor though is Виктория puts soul in it. She makes it fun. She puts her heart in it. I had everyone laughing though because I majorly struggle with that one sound. But I’ve been practicing and it is getting better. Slowly but it is getting better. We are making major headway. Then for a bit Виктория and I listened to some music together on the top bunk for a bit. We’re both musicians with an old soul. I actually felt somewhat bad about it because Ксения was sitting all alone on the bottom.

My heart was split between talking to her and my Mile a minute conversation. And that’s a tough battle sometimes. I was having a great conversation that was really enjoyable. After that we had dinner on the bottom again and we opted to play another round of Cards Against Humanity. By the end of this game we had played all of the cards in the pack. After that it was time for truth or dare. Honestly I’m a bit of a child compared to some people like Ксения I thought I had a dirty mind because of the railroad and turns out I am nowhere close. Which is fine by me.

I learned so much about everyone and they learned about me too. I’ve never laughed so hard on the train before. And again the games with my friends caused me to miss not one but two stretch stops.

After awhile we eventually went to sleep probably well into the next day but still.


----------



## Seaboard92

Near Krasnoyarsk 



Train No. 8 at Krasnoyarsk 



Krasnoyarsk Station 



Downtown Krasnoyarsk 



Kseniya and I at Krasnoyarsk 



The four of us in Krasnoyarsk 



Rural Russia 



A rural village along the Transib 



A passing freight behind an ABA set 



A rainbow from the train


----------



## Seaboard92

Day 12: Exploring Irkutsk.

Our stop was scheduled for 8:17 so we planned to be awake in the 7:00 am hour. Again another hard night of sleep for everyone but me. No surprise there. We had a quick breakfast and then started tearing down our room in preparation to detrain. We arrived on track 3 while the faster train No. 62M arrived on the track closest to the station. So we had to lug our items under the tracks which is a pain when you have two suitcases. None the less just a slight inconvenience. Then we walked around the station building to exit as you exit stations usually by a courtyard not by walking thru them.

Then we caught a KTM-5 street car on line one to our apartment we rented. We only went two stops down the line and it took awhile to get everyone paid up to the conductor in exact change. One thing about these old tram cars they’ve been soldiering on for several years and are quite tired and weary. Then we lugged our stuff off and the tram car kept on plodding down the track while we met the owner of the apartment for the key. We were staying in a quintessential soviet era apartment building.

Everyone took turns getting a shower in before anything else. While Виктория and I waited to see what the others wanted to do we watched John Oliver on Putin of which she spent most of her time rolling on the floor laughing. And she now follows him as well on YouTube. Then when the others decided they would rather sleep Виктория and I hate to waste a good day so we started walking. Our apartment was on the West Bank of the Angara River. So we started by walking straight towards the river.

And the two of us just talked about everything we want in life. Which is mostly the same things there is a reason I call her the female or Russian me. We got to the river as we were trying to determine which bridge to cross based on which was closer. So we paralleled the river and the Trans Siberian for a minute and then went back inland away from both to the Main Street. It is amazing talking about life with someone who sees things the same as you do. The decision was made on our route by my obscure knowledge of the children’s railways.

I knew the bridge on the south side had sidewalks from researching photo locations for the children’s railway. However the difficult part was finding where those sidewalks started. We couldn’t go down to the street level because it was a four lane divided highway and we figured that wasn’t a good plan. So we walked over to the ice skating rink and from there we found a set of stairs going up to the Akademichkiy Bridge. Once up on the bridge it was a beautiful but windy walk across.

We talked about our philosophy on life and how Ксения needed to grow up some and explore her world some more. Then we reached the spiral staircase that drops down onto an island the children’s railway runs on. So we descended that stair. Then we used the right of way for the Children’s Railway to head closer to the causeway/bridge into downtown. Honestly this little railroad maintained by children looks vastly superior to some lines in the USA that carry petrochemicals. At some point Виктория and I looked at each other and both said yeah I love you but I’m not attracted to you.

So at that moment Виктория became my new sister and honestly better than my real sister. We were having such a good time just strolling. We saw a Ferris wheel on the island so we’re like that sounds like fun so we went to do it. Totally random but that is literally the life both of us like. Spontaneous is key to our happiness. It was funny when walking with her the real Trans Siberian was almost always in view and it was incredibly active. After the Ferris wheel we walked over to the causeway and thru a park. We then walked up Karl Marx Ulitsa.

We passed the Irkutsk Academic Drama Theater where we would go on the next day. We then sat on a park bench under I V Lenin while we figured out plan out. Lucky for us Irkutsk anticipates tourists wanting to see the older sights so they designated a trail in which to follow. So we walked over to the Holy Cross Cathedral and then went inside. Of course before entering we did the orthodox trinity sign and went in. Then we lit 12 candles for all of our loved ones and for the world as a whole. Then we explored the church grounds for a bit.

They have a colony of feral cats that live on the grounds to keep the mice away. Then we walked down a pedestrian mall that is probably a new build but designed to look old that’s right next to the cathedral. I took some photos to show my friend Andrew whom Виктория is interested in. She jokingly called him her future husband. Not going to lie I was a bit jealous to a degree. Then we retraced our steps to the Lenin statue and turned on Karl Marx Ulitsa again. We continued just strolling down the sidewalks laughing and just having a great time.

For being very far into Asia by over a thousand miles it feels very European. Eventually we turned onto a pedestrian street that doesn’t have a name on google maps and it had a few street musicians we appreciated. Again it’s a very European feeling city. After doing a round trip on that street we walked over to the Circus on Proletarskaya Ulitsa. I think you can translate this to be honest. Then we found a small Soviet type canteen to eat at. It was really good and also really cheap the two of us ate for like $7 I can’t even eat for just myself in my airport for that. And that’s with the crew discount.

After that we walked over to the Nizhnaya Embankment passed a few orthodox churches. On the way to the Moscow City Gate on the river we stopped at a playground and swung for a few minutes. Again we’re basically children who are old enough to have money. We had a great time just playing there but the chair was flat unlike normal ones so it was quickly uncomfortable. Then we walked back to the Eternal Flame for the men who were lost in the Great Patriotic War (Second World War).

I’ll be honest at some point Ксения wanted us to come meet our tour guide for the next day but the two of us somewhat ignored her because we were just enjoying a spontaneous day. And that is a good thing. Eventually we decided we would actually go visit with Ксения and Alexander but it was more grudgingly. We went to meet them at the coffee shop and we missed meeting our guide. Then Ксения wanted to go out with me and Alexander to the sights I had been to before and Виктория wanted to buy shoes.

I probably should have went with her instead because I felt like a third wheel the whole time I was with them. And they were always walking ahead of me by a decent distance so I got mad and walked back to the apartment and didn’t tell them. Apparently it took them fifteen minutes to notice I was even missing and I laid into her for it. That spoiled the dynamic between us. But I was just a bit angry at being a third wheel.


----------



## Seaboard92

Train No. 62 at Irkutsk 



Victoria admiring the wooden carvings 



The view from the end of our street. Where is a train when you need one. 



The Ice Skating center



Looking out over the River Towards Baikal 



The Irkutsk Children's Railway 



Maintained by children to a professional standard 



I am Home



The Irkutsk Theater 



Downtown Irkutsk


----------



## Seaboard92

The new build old neighborhood



Inside an orthodox church 



A beautiful church 



Downtown Irkutsk 



A pedestrian street that feels like Europe 



A church near the River



Our country builds statues to glorify "Heroes" of wars. The Russians build them to glorify school teachers. 



Downtown Irkutsk 



The eternal flame for the fallen Russian soldiers


----------



## jis

Willbridge said:


> https://www.amtraktrains.com/attachments/msk-trams-2-jpg.25821/
> 
> 
> 
> The building with the star-topped tower is the main building of Moscow University.
> From Wikipedia: Designed by Lev Rudnev[1] as the headquarters of Moscow State University, it is the tallest of seven Moscow skyscrapers in the Stalinist architectural style constructed between 1947 and 1953. It was until 1990 the tallest building in Europe;[2] it remains the tallest educational building in the world.[3]
> 
> Nice looking LRV in the foreground!


If that Stalin Gothic building is on or close to the walking path from Red Square via old Arabatskaya to Kievsky Voxal (station) then surely it is the Ukraina Hotel (it is now a Radisson Collection Hotel) on Kutusovski Prospekt and not the Moscow University, which is quite far from there outside the Third Ring Road. The two building look deceptively similar. Here is a photo of that building:



It would be visible very close by if one crosses the river on the Ultista Borodonskiy Most (most likely if one walks down old Arabatskaya) and even closer if crossed on the Arabatskaya bridge.

I stayed in that hotel and took walks to both Kievsky station and to the Red Square along Arabatskaya. I even almost got mugged on one of my walks to the station in a pedestrian tunnel under Kutusovski Prospekt. Incidentally where the McDonalds across from Kievsky station is located there used to be an Ulki-Palki where I ate several times. Pretty good Russian fare for a reasonable price back then.

As you could surmise I spent a week in Moscow and walked around a lot. I stayed at what then was the Ukraina Hotel in that Stalin Gothic structure on the river overlooking the old White House, and a short walk from a lot of very interesting places.


----------



## Seaboard92

Day 13: Lake Baikal

Well this day felt a bit off because I spoiled the mood the night before with the third wheel and leading people on bit which is understandable I think to be mad about. So today by far was the worst day of the entire trip. We woke up early so we could meet our guide Valentina. I have no idea how Ксения found her but she did find her somehow.

So Valentina drove over in her small Chevy Volt to pick us up. And let me say five people in that small car is a real stretch. I offered to cram in the back with the others but they wouldn’t have any of that because I’m the guest. I personally didn’t have a problem with it then we took off down the roads and I have to say Russian roads really aren’t that bad and in many ways nicer than South Carolina. We stopped in the affluent outskirts of Irkutsk where the politicians live so Valentina could drop something off with her boyfriend who lives out that way.

Valentina speaks good English but it’s full of grammar errors and some poor word choices. The scary thing is she is an English teacher but she’s a fantastic guide. In the back they were trying to figure out how to buy tickets for the circum Baikal railway trip. To be honest because that was important to me I should have taken care of those logistics the day we booked our train and hotel. But I put my trust that Ксения would get it done. She didn’t get it done but this is life. Just another reason to return to Lake Baikal.

I learned there is such a thing as manners on the road. Where Americans have road rage Russians have manners to communicate. When someone passes you you thank them by flashing your lights and they say your welcome by tapping the brake lights. In the USA the only Symbol i know is the middle Finger. Once outside of Irkutsk the road to Listyanka becomes a two lane road. Relatively hilly, and a bit winding but well maintained. I actually thought for a moment about what Americans must picture when they think about this and my thought was they really don’t see this side of Russian they see what is in the news like the tanks, the warplanes, and Putin. But they don’t see the nature or it’s real people.

We pulled off the road as it was starting to snow at an open air museum of historical buildings. They opened a historical museum of buildings from all around Siberia to tell the story of the land before. So they’ve actually damned the only river that flows out from Lake Baikal a few times and these buildings mostly came from what was flooded when the dams were built. It’s an interesting museum.

It was a bit icy so I moved a lot more carefully than everyone else because I’m carrying tons of camera equipment. There was one old fashioned two person swing and again were all basically children so we did that. I did it with Виктория because I figured she was the least upset with me. Actually it was Alexander who was least upset because he understood completely. It was a very fun thing but very hard to stop when the ground around is icy.

One thing that is surprising is there are TPs just like you would expect of the American Indian tribes here in Baikal. Then we walked to the shore of the river and Alexander and I tried to see who could throw further. Honestly that’s a tie but it was a lot of fun. We then stopped in the gift shop with items made by local artisans in the area. I didn’t have any rubbles so I didn’t buy anything but that’s perfectly fine. After we left there we drove to the shores of Lake Baikal at Listyanka where we stopped in the village for lunch.

Obviously we tried the local speciality which is fish only indigenous to Baikal. Personally I don’t like fish so I just ate some really good home made bread. Then we walked and put our feet in Baikal. It is said that if you wash your feet on this beach all your problems will go away and I can say I definitely saw a small thawing in. Виктория. I know this is weird but the one friendship i was most interested in saving us Виктория because there is a deep connection between us. Something that is definitely special and to lose her would upset me greatly.

Don’t get me wrong I would be hurt to lose Ксения but not like if I lost Виктория. Alexander I wouldn’t care one way or another to be quite Frank. After that we drove over to the Baikal museum to look at the seals. So Baikal also has its own native species of seal that is only found in Baikal and this museum has two of them. While we visited one was practicing for the olympics swimming back and forth the same route each lap. The other was an entertainer who was practicing for the circus.

He was up against the glass posing for photos with people and looked to be quite cheery. Then after that we went to the ski lift. Now to get to it you drive across a lumber yard which is different but then you take it up. It was very cold I rode up with Valentina and Виктория on one cart and we talked about education in America and how people need to be exposed to more of their world. Once up at the top we started on the trail to the overlook over Baikal. Then in true Russian fashion we left the icy trail to walk on the rain soaked mud on a cliff to get better photos of the lake.

I only slipped on the mud once which I’m proud of. It was treacherous but it was worth the photo. Going up and down may I recommend using the various bushes and branches to hold a grip to because it’s a long long way down. The chairlift back down was exceptionally cold. And if Виктория wouldn’t have been as mad with me I would have so hugged her for the additional body heat she could provide. Once down we piled back into what I affectionally call the clown car and we drove to a restaurant on the outskirts to have tea and dessert.

Remember russians are big tea drinkers and believe in dessert. I had ice cream despite it being cold outside because Russian ice cream is so good. My friends say it’s because Russian dairy is just a good. Then we went back outside to the car and drove back to Irkutsk. An uneventful drive but no one believes me when I say Russian roads are better than South Carolina Roads. They don’t have as many holes. On the way back we took the road over the dam back to Irkutsk.

Then it was time to rapidly get dressed for the theater. Tonight we would see Cholstomer by Lev Tolstoy. It’s a rather interesting show I’ll describe in a bit. So we got dressed and took a cab I was appalled to hear they even get free veterinary care for their animals as well as free health care for people. The cost it costs to spay or neuter a pet in the USA in my town is like $300 for a simple surgery. In Russia you can do it for $4. Quite a big difference.

Then we went into the theater Виктория and I had a box while Ксения and Alexander were somewhere near the stage. At this point it was very obvious those two were dating and Виктория and I looked like a couple that has kinda done it all. But it didn’t take long for her to start thawing. So we made idle chit chat till the show started. Mostly me trying to figure out how to right the atmosphere between everybody. And my god the show was so profound and I don’t think I’ve ever had a show that has made me think so much.

And it’s a show without any words at all. I mean I benefited too because Виктория had read the book so she knew the basic plot. The basic plot is the lead character Kholstomer is a horse who grows up on a farm as the outcast because he is different. And because of that he is treated poorly by the other horses. He the. Falls in love with a mare but she leaves him for the others because he is different. He can’t get over that and becomes a bitter old horse dragging a cross across the stage to symbolize the load from the emotional and psychological damage dealt to him.

He then finds a good owner whom he loves and will do anything to please. The owner falls in love with a woman who only loves the owner for his money and leaves him penniless. And the horse is hurt when his owner sells him to make some more money to attempt to win her back. The ultimate Act of betrayal to his friend.

In a few words the whole show is about how the damage from the past holds you back and how abandonment feels. It’s really a hard play to put into words I highly just recommend go watch it.

At the end of the show my mind was completely in full motion just thinking back to what I had just seen and Виктория and I met back up with the others. They thought it was a good show but Ксения was mostly looking at the dancing part of it. The part that would interest her the most. Meanwhile Виктория and I were going a mile a minute about how profound the show actually was. We think they missed out on a great show. I’ve never cried in a show before but this one had both Виктория and I going. After the show we walked over to the new build old style building area with plenty of bars and restaurants. Then we went into Syberia for dinner. There was a bit of confusion getting a table. And I thought we were going to leave after using the restroom to find somewhere else.

But somehow we had a table and we discussed everything. Alexander wasn’t pleased his beer was warm so he sent it back to get a cold one. We had a lovely dinner I forgot what I had but it was good. The shocking part is i paid for all four of us and with an appetizer, alcohol, entrees, and desert in a nice classy Gastropub about 40 dollars. Russia is amazing. After that we watched some random fireworks before taking a taxi back to our apartment. Виктория and I spent a lot of time talking and she actually was the one to clue me into the other Виктория’s feelings for me.

I promised Виктория I would make her some American soul food so I made plans for the next night. Then we went to bed after talking for several hours about life. By the end of this she had completely thawed.


----------



## Seaboard92

In the retro village a TP 



One does not think of seeing this in Russia. 



The four of us huddled inside a native hut. 



Me looking at something 



The retro village near Baikal 



The four of us in a picture thing. 



Victoria and I on the old style swing 



The edges of Lake Baikal 



The Retro Village 



The Retro Village


----------



## Seaboard92

The four of us on the shore of the River 



Victoria and I 



A rural Russian road no different than South Carolina 



Boats on Lake Baikal 



Lake Baikal 



Me and the fun seal 



Me and Lake Baikal 



Lake Baikal from above 



The theater in Irkutsk on the inside


----------



## Seaboard92

Day 14: More Baikal

The Next Morning i woke up and no one wanted to do anything so I set out on my own. I had seen some Soviet art work on a building I wanted to see nearby so I walked over to that before following the line one tram to the end. Then I took the same bridge I had the day prior. And you would think when you want to railfan and see trains then none come by at all. Eventually Виктория decided she wanted to join me so we agreed to meet up at the Lenin statue. So I took the children’s railway right of way back to the Ferris wheel and over the causeway. By the time I got there she had gotten off at the wrong stop. So we were trying to rendezvous.

And it took a minute because we were both moving in the same direction but I eventually caught up to her at the city hall. Then we decided we wanted to walk down streets we hadn’t seen before so we could see something new. Eventually we reached the circus again and this time she noticed the statue to one of her favorite directors I took her photo with it. And she recorded a message to her father about that. Then we decided we were hungry so we went navigated back to the same restaurant we were at the night before because there was something else Виктория wanted to try there.

This time I remember I had the steak and the way I like it rare and it was oh so good. It was absolutely amazing. Then after that Виктория and I went to a grocery store so I could buy some ingredients for Mac and Cheese to my families award winning recipe. Now we’re walking around the city without a key to the apartment with dairy products and a pineapple. So we figured they were still over there. We had no response so we went to the end of line one on the old KTM-5. The conductor tried to have me sit because foreigners should be treated as gifts from god.

But I gave up my seat to an old woman right after that. We finally reached them and they were eating downtown so we started heading back. At the stop before downtown they told us Just go to where we will do karaoke. So we went there instead. We had to get on the line one and go to the end again. So we went in there and waited for them forever. The other Виктория was mad at me and Виктория didn’t think it was going to end well. She was surprised when I said she would cool down and things would go normal.

Well they did in about five minutes. A full year of arguing and bickering occasionally I’ve gotten a good read for it. I know when I’m in real trouble and when I’m not. Then they eventually showed up and we had a good jam session for two hours that felt more like ten minutes. Ксения didn’t really sing much if at all. But oh my god does Виктория have an amazing voice. She might just be the female Freddie Mercury. Like one thing she sung literally gave me goosebumps it was that good. I actually recorded a video of it and sent it to a friend who does music publishing in the Bay Area.

Her voice is beyond amazing. She’s amazing. Then we took a taxi cab back to the apartment for our last night and I started making dinner while everyone showered and packed. I didn’t have a grater so I had to manually cut the cheese and break it apart which took some time. Then once that was done I had to boil some water for the pasta. Well that took forever because the burner was slow. Виктория and u were making jokes the whole time. Discussing life and making jokes because of the disaster cooking was.

It seriously took thirty minutes to get the water to a boil. And I only had one pot that could work for the oven and for the boiling. So I was having to transfer items between the two constantly. Making it a really tough kitchen experience. She was laughing her rear end off the entire time because I’m funny when I cook. I don’t take a lot of things seriously I believe in having fun and being spontaneous.

Eventually after like two hours of cooking for what normally takes thirty minutes I had a bit of South Carolina soul food for my friends. And I quickly washed the pot and diced the pineapple. Ксения and Alexander are shocked I sing and dance while holding a knife. But it’s really quite simple I hold my knife like I would on the train which stabilizes the blade. I have 100 percent control over it. Then I made my cinnamon pineapple treat for dessert.

Honestly I think this was my worst Mac and cheese but I think it was mostly a kitchen issue. After that we still spent a lot of time together just hanging out till she finally was like my flight is in five hours I need to sleep.


----------



## Willbridge

jis said:


> If that Stalin Gothic building is on or close to the walking path from Red Square via old Arabatskaya to Kievsky Voxal (station) then surely it is the Ukraina Hotel (it is now a Radisson Collection Hotel) on Kutusovski Prospekt and not the Moscow University, which is quite far from there outside the Third Ring Road. The two building look deceptively similar. Here is a photo of that building:
> 
> View attachment 25926
> 
> It would be visible very close by if one crosses the river on the Ultista Borodonskiy Most (most likely if one walks down old Arabatskaya) and even closer if crossed on the Arabatskaya bridge.
> 
> I stayed in that hotel and took walks to both Kievsky station and to the Red Square along Arabtskaya. I even almost got mugged on one of my walks to the station in a pedestrian tunnel under Kutusovski Prospekt. Incidentally where the McDonalds across from Kievsky station is located there used to be an Ulki-Palki where I ate several times. Pretty good Russian fare for a reasonable price back then.
> 
> As you could surmise I spent a week in Moscow and walked around a lot. I stayed at what then was the Ukraina Hotel in that Stalin Gothic structure on the river overlooking the old White House, and a short walk from a lot of very interesting places.


I looked at both buildings and you're right. I didn't get into the Arbat in my brief time there. I should have remembered that when a dictator thinks he's an architecture critic there are going to be a lot of buildings with towers on them.


----------



## Tlcooper93

What did you see in Irkutsk theater? Or was it just open?


----------



## Nick Farr

Seaboard92 said:


> I refuse to call Baltimore-Washington International BWI it’s Friendship Airport.



So, I haven't quite gotten into the whole trip log yet--but the pictures look amazing.

I just got stuck on this bit. I'm a little disappointed and curious as to why you take this stand. It's technically Thurgood Marshall International Airport, so renamed to honor a great American Supreme Court Justice. Also, airport codes are perfectly acceptable in certain circles.

I had no idea what you meant by Friendship airport and unless you're trying to be exclusionary in how you address things, I'm not sure what you stand to gain by dying on that hill.


----------



## Tlcooper93

Nick Farr said:


> So, I haven't quite gotten into the whole trip log yet--but the pictures look amazing.
> 
> I just got stuck on this bit. I'm a little disappointed and curious as to why you take this stand. It's technically Thurgood Marshall International Airport, so renamed to honor a great American Supreme Court Justice. Also, airport codes are perfectly acceptable in certain circles.
> 
> I had no idea what you meant by Friendship airport and unless you're trying to be exclusionary in how you address things, I'm not sure what you stand to gain by dying on that hill.


It wouldn’t be the first time someone on this forum had a deeply guarded, albeit someone indefensible opinion, about something rather trivial (myself included).


----------



## Seaboard92

Irkutsk Modern Tram



Soviet Art Work on an university building



A KTM-5 Tram 



The Children's Railway from high up above it. 



Irkutsk in the rain 



Downtown Irkutsk 



Victoria and the statue to one of her favorite movies. 



Downtown Irkutsk 



A revenue service KTM-5


----------



## Seaboard92

Day 15: The Last Leg of the Trans Siberian

I woke up at 0400 to see my friends off on their way to the airport. It was really kinda sad leaving them but all good things must come to an end. Then I slept for another hour so I could be ready to leave at 0700 to catch my train. I had to return the key to the landlord who also agreed to take me to the train station. I’ll be honest it was really surreal sitting at our dining table without the flurry of activity that had been there in days gone by. I was worried the landlord wasn’t going to come but he and about 710 and took me to the station.

I then went into the station and went right back out the other side to see my train No. 62M arriving. I then went to the baggage wagon to try and buy a bag and she sent me into the station. The security guard and the station agent said no need. And I went to my car which was car 2 on our train. My attendant then helped me load my bags and took me to my room. Then she made up both bunks in my room. Unlike the other trains I was not in the compartment closest to the vestibule.

It took her a few minutes but she got it made and set up. We pulled out exactly on time for points East and I rode in the hallway for a minute in the area where Виктория and I walked. I always find it special to look at the places you walk around from the train. I then relaxed in my room as we went into the mountains. The circum Baikal railway was abandoned between Port Baikal and Irkutsk for the construction of a dam hence the new less scenic route across the mountains.

Even though it is amazing to watch as trains go up the mountains as whatever you pass chances are you will see it on the other side of The Valley a few minutes later. My room was on the wrong side for lake Baikal. So the entire section alongside lake Baikal I rode in the hallway. The train manager and attendant were surprised by that.

But in all honesty Baikal is probably the biggest scenic highlight of the entire trip. I have never seen water as clear as there is in Baikal. Along the way we passed a complete mail train that was making local stops that’s something you’ll never see in the USA. Around 12 the attendant from the diner brought me the one meal that is included in my ticket. It wasn’t ich to write home about but the grapes that came with it were the biggest grapes I’ve ever seen in my life. The scenery was good but then we had to eventually turn away from Baikal to head towards Ulan Ude. And even that to a degree is beautiful scenery of some rugged landscapes.

Ulan Ude was a 21 minute stretch stop and another stop that RZD arranged delivery for. So again I ordered some delivery to be picked up. But first I went up to the locomotive and photographed it before coming back to get my delivery and taking a selfie with the I Love Ulan Ude sign.

I actually ordered a lot more food than I realized to qualify for the minimum order. I had a hamburger, 4 Cheburek with Meat, 1 pig in a blanket, and 5 cinnamon buns. This food actually lasted me for the entire duration of this leg of the trip actually. Splitting it up over several meals as well as some of the bread from Lake Baikal. The scenery is different. Irkutsk looks more European and Ulan Ude looks more like a boom town with the characteristic ugly buildings. Pretty soon after we left it in the dust for the wilderness and it got dark pretty soon after that as well.

I went out for our fresh air stop at Khilok which is a 21 minute stop in the middle of nowhere. There were however absolutely beautiful stars on display there. And Shiite I was there some words came to me for a song. So I quickly jotted them down when I got back on the train. I was a bit down from potentially ruining my good friendship with Ксения which put me in an artistic mood. After that I decided to pray that the friendship would survive and sure enough halfway into that she texted me telling me everything would be alright. So that was unique.


----------



## Seaboard92

Train 62 arriving in Irkutsk 



The mountains railroad east of Irkutsk 



Lake Baikal 



A freight train across the valley 



Lake Baikal 



Lake Baikal 



Lake Baikal 



Lake Baikal 



The free lunch 



One of the rivers that feeds Baikal


----------



## Seaboard92

Train 62 at Ulan Ude



Sunset east of Ulan Ude



A station scene in Khilok 



Train 62 at Khilok


----------



## Seaboard92

Day 16: More Trans Siberian

I woke up expecting the morning fresh air stop at Chernysh and I was disappointed to learn that overnight we lost three hours and were now majorly behind schedule. Now unlike Amtrak that can make up time but usually doesn’t because the freight railroads don’t let it. The Russians actually try which means they cut the stretch stops. This was just a long day of riding the train. I honestly don’t even know what I could write about.

We had one stretch stop and it was because it was the station where they drop the trash off the train. I complimented my attendant for vacuuming and she brought me a hard back book for some reason. And at our stretch stop in Mogocha she Eve offered to buy me dinner which was unique. At that stretch stop i did. my usual day for the locomotive our train had three express cars, two second class, a first class, a diner, and a third class car.

By trains on the Trans Siberian it was very very short. I went to the diner for dinner and it wasn’t nearly as nice as the initial Trans Siberian secondary train. The chef made a schnitzel and potatoes but it wasn’t nearly as good. It was still light years ahead of anything you can get on Amtrak however. I had no trouble going to sleep because it was a fairly boring day. This is probably the least I’ve written about a day in any trip report.

Day 17:A beautiful sunset.

I woke up again early figuring we would get a decently long fresh air stop at Beogorsk as it was time tabled for fifty minutes. We were in and out with an engine change in seven minutes. My attendant didn’t even open the vestibule. I did manage to book my hotel for St Petersburg and my flight there however from Vladivostok. Then I just relaxed and enjoyed the scenery.

Today was mostly mountains just north of China. And it was actually quite scenic. My window opened a bit but today is the first day I attempted sticking my phone out of it to get some photos of the train rounding bends. Again I mostly ate my smorgasbord I had delivered in Ulan Ude but I did do dinner in the diner because I’m still a believer in supporting that. I did get some amazing photos in the Jewish Autonomous Oblast. That was basically the Soviet response to Israel but now a days less then 1 percent of it is Jewish at all.

The next stretch stop was at Khabarovsk which was a 35 minute one but on the outskirts I saw the most beautiful sunset I’ve ever seen. And the smoke from a wildfire helped increase the radiance of the sunset as well. At Khabarovsk I watched them working on unloading express and mail out of our three express cars while they changed the locomotive. They also have a mechanical inspector who is hitting bits of the under carriage to inspect which is pretty amazing to watch. Then after a bit we were off and I settled in to bed.


----------



## Seaboard92

Rural Mountains north of China 



A Railway Bridge



Train 62 at Mogocha



The schnitzel in this dining car



Flat stepes north of China 



The closest thing one can get to open vestibules 



I just love this style photo 



Sunset near Khaborvosk 



Train 62 at Khabarovsk 



The car knocker at work


----------



## Seaboard92

Day 18: The End of the Line and a 9 hour domestic flight

My train was scheduled to arrive at 0707 into Vladivostok and we left Khabarovsk only about an hour late because they were really working on making up time so I set my alarm for six. And low and behold we made up the remaining hour overnight. My phone said welcome to China so I must have pinged off a Chinese tower for a brief moment. Then I got dressed. Today I was wearing my uniform as it is the heaviest item in my suitcase plus I figured it would make for some cool photo moments with the Aeroflot crew.

I had two hours to make it on my Elektrichka which is the only train that uses the small commuter station next to the main one. So when we arrived I got my head end take my photos. Then I take a photo with the sign honoring the completion of the Trans Siberian. After that I photograph the steam engine on display in the station before working my way over to the airport station. You have to go up two flights to get to the exit to the street which takes me about ten minutes with my two bags. Then walk across the street to go back down.

None the less I make the trip over to the suburban station and wait for my train for about thirty minutes before boarding. It’s a quick ride that retraces the Trans Siberian route along the Bay of the Second River. Nothing to really report however about the train. Eventually we get in the branch to the airport and that’s where the real fun starts. Get off the train go thru security to enter the train station attached to the airport. Walk about five hundred feet inside a building with no exits go thru security to enter the airport lobby.

Then I check my bag at the counter for my flight and get my boarding pass. Then it’s time for airport security round 3 which is much more through than the previous two. I then take some photos of some of the planes in the Far East before settling into a sit down restaurant to eat a hamburger. It wasn’t the greatest but it was only 7 dollars. Compared to my home airport I can’t even get the fast food in the airport for that. My flight to Moskva was on board a Boeing 777-300. There isn’t much you can say about a long domestic flight like this.

It was long and I had time to watch Jersey Boys, When Harry Met Sally, and something else I forgot. The food was edible but tasted really bland. The most interesting part was when we got to Moskva we deplaned from a hard stand onto a bus. Never have I ever had that happen on a wide body aircraft. It really allows you to see just how big those engines are. I honestly enjoy hard stands as it gives a great view of the planes on the airfield. Then I was surprised to find in a domestic connection security again.

You arrive into a lower level and then have to clear the most disorganized security in the world to get to your connecting gate. So what I thought would be an easy connection turned out not to be so easy. I still made my connection. I had to repack my carry on to fit the gate agents bag size. Once passed her I put my offending item which was my uniform winter coat back in. Then I settled in for a quick flight on an A321 to St Petersburg. I was really surprised we didn’t do a go around landing as we came in very hot.

Then was the joyous fun of trying to leave the airport. So this is one of the few airports I’ve been to outside of the USA with no rail connection. Виктория ordered me a cab so I just had to find him which was difficult but pretty soon we were fighting the worst rush hour traffic I’ve seen and I’ve been to LAX. Pretty soon I was at my hotel which is just down the street from her apartment. So I went to the metro station bought flowers and then proceeded to her apartment.

She then gave me another really long hug with a lot of emotions. Then took the flowers inside to put in a vase before coming out so we could go get dinner. We went to Hanse Bier which is just down the street another German restaurant. She wasn’t too pleased with it but it wasn’t bad. We had a lovely table next to the window and good service. So I wasn’t complaining I was just enjoying the company. We were out till ten and that’s only because I started dosing off on her shoulder.

So I walked her back to her apartment then I walked down to my hotel.


----------



## Seaboard92

Train No. 62 at Vladivostok 



The Trans Siberian Plaque 



A steam engine on display in the station area 



Vladivostok 



Vladivostok Airport Station 



Vladivostok airport. Already better than Charlotte 



My Boeing 777-300ER



S& Airbus



Azur Air Airbus A330



Economy Meal on Aeroflot


----------



## Seaboard92

Nord Air takes off near the Tigerlets B747-400 of Rossiya 



Deplaning a B777-300ER on the tarmac 



My plane from the bus 



I'm not really sure what this is



Rossiya Superjet



Smartavia


----------



## Seaboard92

Day 19: More St Petersburg

Виктория and I decided we would rendezvous in the morning so I can get a haircut. She decided that I needed a haircut that fit her desired style for me. To a degree I was afraid of this. We were supposed to meet at ten so I was up and ready but just before then she texted me if I could handle a delay and entertain myself.

Here is my actual text back to her.

“You live by a massive twenty plus track hump yard, a massive flat yard, a mainline with over 200 trains a day, and an active steam locomotive repair shop with not one, not two, but there steam engines under fire. You can take all day I’ll be entertained”

It’s true I could be entertained there easily I’m very basic. Eventually she was ready so I walked back off the overpass because I wanted to get it done. She brought me lunch and then we went looking for a haircut place and it took us about six attempts but eventually we found a women who could do it. Виктория then told the women what to do and then left to go back to work. When I get my haircut I usually keep my eyes shut due to some trauma from childhood haircuts.

After that my mission was to get reservations for a Spanish restaurant that has live music she wanted to go to for a romantic evening. So I took the metro to Nevesky Prospekt and then started walking in the direction that my phone told me to go. So I went to Las Torres and made our reservation. They were a bit surprised to have someone wanting to make a reservation. None the less she was happy with me when I told her I got reservations.

Then I walked down the Fontanka River embankment looking for a place to eat the lunch that she made for me. I honestly didn’t like it so I hope she didn’t see me discretely throw it out along my walk. I then walked over to Vitebsky Station which is a place every railfan is supposed to visit here. I honestly didn’t see what was so special about it to be honest. I did have lunch at a Burger King near it though. Again I love those wedges.

Then I walked down the river more till I saw the Sobor Svyatoy Zhivonachalnoy Church then I navigated myself over to the Hard Rock Cafe to buy a shirt because that’s important to me. Then I walked around the Nikolo-Bogoyalenskiy Morskoy Sobor and the park next to it. After that Виктория told me I should go to New Holland Island. This is actually one of the few places that Rick Steves has visited here. It is a nice island and very nice to see people relaxing and cutting loose. Now my Russian teacher told me I should see St Issacs Cathedral so I walked over there. Me personally I love climbing to the top of every tower in Europe so I had to do this.

I was surprised that there was no security to climb the tower and there was a lovely view of the downtown. People taking selfies make it a bit hard to move around up there however. After that I walked over to the Winter Palace to listen to some of the live music outside. It was getting close to Виктория getting off work so I walked over to the metro stop she told me to wait for her at. I had to charge my phone so I went to an ice cream parlor to charge my phone.

Then I met up with Виктория and we had 45 minutes till our reservation so we then went shopping looking for gifts for my family. We tried a bookstore with things other than books and couldn’t find anything. We watched a really entertaining street performer who was half musician and half stand up comic. Then it was time to go to our dinner and it was a lovely dinner. They had a nice singer and Spanish guitar player in addition to a very talented dancer. Виктория finds my style of quietly clapping strange but that’s how I do it. We had a lovely evening together with a great atmosphere. The food was spicy.

After that we strolled back up to the Moscow Station before getting on the metro back to our neighborhood. I dropped her off after a long hug then went back to my hotel.


----------



## Seaboard92

Walking down her street



The Steam Shop 



Switching in the flat yard 



Lastochka 



a random long distance train 



Lastochka 



One of the steam locomotives being fired up 



Sapsan heading for St. Petersburg 



Nevesky Prospekt 



On the Fontanka River


----------



## Seaboard92

On the Fontanka River



Vitbesky Vokzal 



A church in center city. 



This was by the Hard Rock Cafe



One of the canals in St. Petersburg 



New Holland 



The View from St. Stephens 



The Winter Palace 



Sunset on the Fontanka


----------



## Seaboard92

Day 20: Meeting the Parents Officially

Today I texted her to ask what the plan was and it was meet at ten. Again she was running late so I watched trains again. I wasn’t mad at all. Then I went to pick her up and she decided she wanted to visit my hotel with me. So we strolled along a pond in the park behind the apartments on her street. I’ll leave off what happened next in an attempt not to get censored on AU.

We then left my hotel and she was angry at me for something I didn’t understand and she threatened to make me go to the theater by myself. So I went over to get my Covid test and then over to the flower shop to get flowers. Of course on the way to do that I enjoyed the swingest behind an apartment. I’m a big believer in enjoying all of these green spaces. It’s funny that I’ve gotten so good at navigating myself between these old Soviet apartment blocks.

I brought the flowers over and then I was allowed to take the cab with her mother and her to the theater. The taxi cab ride was long but it took us to her favorite restaurant Baklazhan. At the Restaurant we met her aunt whom is like a second mother to her. Her mother and aunt spent most of the time talking to each other so I didn’t really interact much with her which was ok by me. The meal was very good and the restaurant had a lovely atmosphere with very few televisions.

I ended up paying for everyone which was on with me because I realized I was auditioning to be the boyfriend and needed mother’s approval. Then we walked next door to the theater and it was so warm in there I was uncomfortable. Eventually her aunt offered me some water because I was sweating profusely. Then I fell asleep for a minute between Jetlag and the heat. I felt like a heathen. We took a group picture after the show.

After that we took the metro back to her apartment and I walked back to my hotel. Not a bad day but not a great day.

Day 21: Being the Caregiver

Well to some this day would be a waste but to me it really wasn’t. Виктория was feeling sick not Covid but she refused to go outside to help her recover. She sent me to the pharmacy to get her some antibiotics, and the grocery store to get her water. Again I had no issue finding my way around our neighborhood like I had lived there my whole life. The pharmacy is different everything is behind the counter. But it was inexpensive. The grocery store wasn’t bad much more bare than the one in Novosibirsk. Then I waited out in the cold for her to be put together enough to let me in.

Once I came in I then cooked her and I lunch. She wanted sandwiches which was easy enough to make. I also brought the grapes she requested and pineapples. Then we sat in the living room she showed me her yearbook and her stamp collection. Her class was also very small, and her coin collection is massive. I’ve actually contributed to some of them by just clearing my wallet of American coins.

She was a bit mad I wouldn’t let her see my phone but I’m not a fan of letting people near my phone. It’s just a thing. We then peacefully argued for awhile trying to find a movie to watch and a place to order food from. Again we did Steak and Steak from Ginza. We then watched Raya and the Last Dragon. I actually found the movie really cute. But what was perfect was the fact she was leaned against my shoulder and her hand in mine.

That was absolutely perfect and words don’t describe that feeling. It ended when her mother came home from work though. At least her mother didn’t judge me for spending time in Виктория’s bedroom. After the movie I went back to my hotel a happy person and then worked on packing my suitcases.


----------



## Seaboard92

A modern electric passing the steam engines 



Viktoria and her mother and aunt.


----------



## Seaboard92

Day22: Escaping Russia

I had no trouble waking up and Виктория arranged for me to have a cab that actually passed by her apartment window on the way out. Then I went to the airport. My bag was a bit too heavy so I had to pay 150 dollars to send it thru to NYC. But because my Covid test hadn’t come in they would only send to Moscow. So Виктория enlisted her friend Jura to help me get it. As I was sitting on the tarmac to Moskva he got the results. Keep in mind this was after I bothered like ten people to help me.

The flight in the A321 was uneventful and flew over the Peterhof on the way out. I had to go claim my bag at baggage claim to recheck it once they gave my new boarding pass. But they wouldn’t accept the test unless it was in English because they said the Americans wouldn’t take it. So I spent forty minutes making panicked calls to anyone who could help but eventually I figured it out myself. Then I got a boarding pass and went thru security.

Then i explored the whole international terminal before I sat down for a schnitzel at one of the restaurant. Again far cheaper than anything in my home airport and better quality. Eventually I got on my B777-300 for JFK. It was an uneventful flight over Greenland. Not much to write about. We landed in JFK just before sunset. The foreigners got thru customs faster than the Americans did which was strange. I knew I was home though because none of the moving walkways were working. I literally was at the customs agent for all of thirty seconds.

Then I grabbed my bag took the air train over to the AA terminal. I checked in for my flight and checked my bag. The airport had no food opened which stunk but I can live. My flight was completely oversold though and the last one of the night. I was prepared to take a jumpseat and asked for it. I ended up getting a seat however. Then I attempted to sleep some. I changed flights to another mainline flight to Columbia where my dad picked me up. And in forced him to take me to get food and we talked about the trip. Then I checked AU when I got home before bed.


----------



## Seaboard92

I have no idea which airline this is. 



Moskva SVO



My flight to New York 



Rossiya B747-400



Pobeda. Victoria (Siberia) was almost a flight attendant for them. 



China Eastern leaving JFK 



The only airline to make the A380-800 actually work 



A Lufthansa A350-900


----------



## Seaboard92

Post trip thoughts.

I actually learned a lot on this trip both about myself and about another culture. I had a great time with my friends. I learned about myself exactly what I want for life and what type of person meshes well with that. I learned that friendship is what means the most of everything in the world. I also learned what I need to change in my life to feel better.

Russia is a beautiful country with beautiful people. And an amazing culture. It is definitely worth going to explore. And the best way to do it is to make some friends and just jump right on in. There are no two countries more similar than the USA and Russia. If you get the chance I highly recommend it. I know I’ll be back because I’m writing this post script on my next trip to Russia.


----------



## Seaboard92

Some music for you to listen to that fits the mood of Russia. 

Katyusha


Kalinka


The National Anthem


Really you can't go wrong with any of those three groups and their music.


----------



## Seaboard92

Nick Farr said:


> So, I haven't quite gotten into the whole trip log yet--but the pictures look amazing.
> 
> I just got stuck on this bit. I'm a little disappointed and curious as to why you take this stand. It's technically Thurgood Marshall International Airport, so renamed to honor a great American Supreme Court Justice. Also, airport codes are perfectly acceptable in certain circles.
> 
> I had no idea what you meant by Friendship airport and unless you're trying to be exclusionary in how you address things, I'm not sure what you stand to gain by dying on that hill.



I honestly just prefer the name Friendship Airport. I really don't know why we throw Washington into the name at all. I think of it more as Baltimore's airport and less of Washington. Granted Washington Dulles is really not any closer to the city either. I also only call DCA National Airport. None of which is really political to me. Just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Seaboard92

Tlcooper93 said:


> What did you see in Irkutsk theater? Or was it just open?



We went to Kholstomer. It was insanely good. By far it is in my top three plays I've ever been to if not in the number one slot. Definitely for non musicals it will take the number one slot. I highly recommend you try and see the version done in Irkutsk as they are the ones who developed this version. All in all there are four different adaptations of it. But by and large the one in Irkutsk is amazing from a technical standpoint. And you won't need to know any Russian to understand it because it has absolutely no words or music. Just noise and dance with the noise. I think you should read the book before, or go with me and Victoria who can provide narration.


----------



## Seaboard92

Cal said:


> Classy
> 
> I'm assuming you're talking about Respect, which I also watched. Jennifer Hudson nailed the part IMO.
> \
> I love it.
> 
> It's nice to hear someone whose "normal" perspective on first class, nonstopdan recently heavily criticized AA's 777 Flagship first (especially the food). And again, great movie choice.



Yes that was the movie I went to in Flint. Yes she did a great job at that part. I learned so much about Aretha actually. Part of the reason I went to it was because I know Victoria wanted to see it, so I figured I would tell her if it was worth going to it. 

See I've had to spot passenger trains before so I've just developed the method of counting cars mentally in my head. Which probably isn't quite a perfect guesstimate but my trap always has been on the platform when I've done it. 

Generally I don't like reading the "Reviews" of airline products on line because I think they are looking at it in a different light. I think they are generally too entitled and come to it from that mindset. Then there is me I'm normal and look at almost everything in the world with wonder. Like most people who would fly business or first occasionally. 



Tlcooper93 said:


> I’m enjoying your detailed notes.
> 
> I’ve recently developed a fascination with all things Russia, especially the railways. I can’t wait until I get to go! Looks like a real fun time!
> 
> Russian railways are a real unsung hero.



It's funny when you mention notes because I take almost no notes during my trips. I write it after I get back from memory. Usually by looking at my photos I can jog my memory. In this trip to get some of the restaurants I had to look back at my bank statements to see where I spent money. I put a lot of effort into writing a really good trip report and I put a lot of time and effort. I try to write like I speak and make things much more relatable. I'm glad you enjoy it. 

If you want advise on what to do in Russia I am happy to tell you where to go and what to see. I'm actually debating leading a group tour of the Trans Siberian for normal people who want to do it, but can't afford the rich "Golden Eagle" Trains that are aimed at people who want to do the Trans Siberian but aren't confident enough to travel in Russia solo on the public train. I don't know how the Golden Eagle stays in business with it's prices. So if I do that I would definitely welcome you to come join on that. 

And even if I don't do that I could see in the not too distant future I might try to live in St. Petersburg because I love the city, and someone in it. 

Their railroad is amazing in every way. It truly is a lifeline to most of the country. 



Willbridge said:


> You might enjoy my YouTube videos of my 2010 trip into Siberia. And, by coincidence, I came across my notes from that trip and have begun -- in bits and pieces -- to type them up. Seaboard's account is inspiring me to get that done.




I'm glad I can inspire you that means a lot to me. I always love your reports, and your wealth of knowledge. So for you to be inspired by me really makes me happy. 




JRR said:


> As usual your reports are so good. I look forward to your report on the TSR. I’ve watched several YouTube videos on it & it would definitely be a “bucket list” for me but only now possible enjoying others reports and pictures!
> I would say that one of the things I like best about Greenville is watching all the families and young people enjoying downtown and the Falls Park.
> 
> Thanks for your great report.



I loved every part of the Trans Siberian. And thank you for the nice compliments. I really try hard to give the best trip report I can on everything. You know if you ever get around to doing the Trans Siberian I am happy to make recommendations on what to do. This trip has actually inspired me to start a non profit cultural exchange program for young adults in both the USA and Russia to get to know each other by traveling together across both countries by rail. I haven't put a lot of work into that idea yet. But I'm hoping to work on that more in 2022. I already have been talking to a Russian business consultant who is my age about the Russian end. And working with a former enemy of mine on the American end. I think something like this is so important that any previous grudge needs to be left out. People need to meet their world, and learn about others. That is the only way to stop intolerance between the two nations.


----------



## Cal

Seaboard92 said:


> . I actually never have had soup before (I grew up under a rock)


And me here thinking you are a well rounded person! 

Anyways, this is quite fascinating to read.


----------



## Cal

Seaboard92 said:


> t was funny they gave me the price for a local and not the foreigner price. Almost everything in Russia has two prices one for Russians and one for foreigners. If you can speak Russian or keep your mouth shut you more than likely get the Russian price.


I've experienced that in Vietnam and Vietnamese shops here in the states. 


Seaboard92 said:


> I stopped for a minute to photograph the only streetcar line in this side of the Ob as the metro replaced most of them. I find this streetcar rally photogenic as these old and new cars rumble along track that if it was in the USA would be declared exempt not fit for passengers. Yet here this little cars rumble for a few commuters on decaying infrastructure.


What's the name? I don't think you posted a picture of it.


----------



## Cal

Seaboard92 said:


> So we got dressed and took a cab I was appalled to hear they even get free veterinary care for their animals as well as free health care for people. The cost it costs to spay or neuter a pet in the USA in my town is like $300 for a simple surgery. In Russia you can do it for $4. Quite a big difference.


----------



## Cal

Seaboard92 said:


> Never have I ever had that happen on a wide body aircraft. It really allows you to see just how big those engines are. I honestly enjoy hard stands as it gives a great view of the planes on the airfield.


I have once before in Guangzhou on China Southern, although truth be told I don't remember it much. And as an avgeek I too enjoy boarding planes out in the apron, although there is nothing quite like the excitement of going down a jetway (at least for me, as I rarely fly). 


Seaboard92 said:


> It’s true I could be entertained there easily I’m very basic.


From your trip reports you seem anything but, and not having tried soup before this automatically disqualifies you from being "basic" 


Seaboard92 said:


> But what was perfect was the fact she was leaned against my shoulder and her hand in mine.


You know you were right, this would be a wonderful movie. This is actually more interesting than some books I've read. 


Seaboard92 said:


> I have no idea which airline this is.



T


Seaboard92 said:


> A Lufthansa A350-900


The a350 is such a stunning aircraft, one of the few aircraft I like better than it's 'competitor'-- the 787 (although it's not really it's competitor, the 777x is). 


Anyways, I really enjoyed reading your report. Very fascinating and honestly, Russia wasn't exactly on my bucket list before but this definitely moved it up. Thank you for putting the time and effort into writing this and I will eagerly wait for your next trip report.


----------



## Seaboard92

Cal said:


> And me here thinking you are a well rounded person!
> 
> Anyways, this is quite fascinating to read.



Culturally I am a well rounded person. Just not when it comes to food. Doesn't mean I won't try things though because in the Russian house it is rude to refuse what is given to you. So I will happily attempt to eat anything. .And hopefully they avoid the one allergy I have. 



Cal said:


> I've experienced that in Vietnam and Vietnamese shops here in the states.
> 
> What's the name? I don't think you posted a picture of it.



Russia is interesting with the two prices. For the most part you can get away with the Russian price if you speak Russian, or go with a Russian and keep your mouth shut. The people at the railway museum were surprised to hear I was from America. 

The name of the tram is on line thirteen. When the Metro was built there was a major retraction of the tram network. So very few lines exist in the actual city side of the Ob. 



Cal said:


> I have once before in Guangzhou on China Southern, although truth be told I don't remember it much. And as an avgeek I too enjoy boarding planes out in the apron, although there is nothing quite like the excitement of going down a jetway (at least for me, as I rarely fly).
> 
> From your trip reports you seem anything but, and not having tried soup before this automatically disqualifies you from being "basic"
> 
> You know you were right, this would be a wonderful movie. This is actually more interesting than some books I've read.
> 
> View attachment 26066
> T
> 
> The a350 is such a stunning aircraft, one of the few aircraft I like better than it's 'competitor'-- the 787 (although it's not really it's competitor, the 777x is).
> 
> 
> Anyways, I really enjoyed reading your report. Very fascinating and honestly, Russia wasn't exactly on my bucket list before but this definitely moved it up. Thank you for putting the time and effort into writing this and I will eagerly wait for your next trip report.



I actually do write screen plays as a hobby actually. It is just something I really enjoy doing. I'm telling you an adventure in Russia with native Russians is a perfect adventure film. 

I don't like either the A350 or the B787 actually. I don't know why but I just don't. I love going to the apron more then the jetway. But for me the magic of the jetway is gone because I walk down at minimum two a day. 

I'm glad you enjoyed it. You should definitely go to Russia some day. Just beware as you might also fall hopelessly in love with the culture, and the country and want to stay longer like me.


----------



## MARC Rider

Seaboard92 said:


> I honestly just prefer the name Friendship Airport. I really don't know why we throw Washington into the name at all. I think of it more as Baltimore's airport and less of Washington. Granted Washington Dulles is really not any closer to the city either. I also only call DCA National Airport. None of which is really political to me. Just a matter of personal preference.


Friendship Airport was the first airport I flew out of when I was 8 years old. Even though I was living in Philadelphia by then, I was flying down to Miami to visit my grandparents in the company of an aunt. The next time I flew there, I was in college. It was in early 1974, and the tags on the baggage still had "BAL", but I was surprised when I landed and found out the place was now called "Baltimore-Washington International." They didn't get the BWI code until 1980 or so, when I was already living there and flying out of the place semi-regularly. One thing that was great about it was that they had local pay phones for both Baltimore and Washington. Thus, when I was passing through, I could make a local call and talk to my parents in Washington. "Long distance phone calls," another quaint practice of the old times.

I didn't realize that they had named it for Thurgood Marshall until they starting announcing it on the MARC train, "Thurgood Marshall International Airport train station is next. Shuttle bus to the airport."


----------



## Barb Stout

Seaboard92 said:


> I taught them some new jokes like “Thank god for Mississippi” which is more of a South Carolina specific joke.


That's what we in New Mexico also say.


----------



## jis

Seaboard92 said:


> On the way I passed a vintage 1930s or 40s Stalinist era skyscraper and the Kievskaya Train Station.


That Stalin Gothic structure is late 1940s to early 1950s. It is one of the so called 7 sisters. Originally 8 were planned but one was canned before it was built. There are 6 other buildings around Moscow that are similar to this one. Moscow University is perhaps the more famous one but is quite a distance away from the city center, outside the Third Ring.

This one used to be the Hotel Ukraina, but now it is a Radisson Collection Hotel. When built, it was the tallest hotel in Europe. I stayed for a week in a room by one of the those turret like structures near the front right of that building.

See the Wikipedia Article on Seven Sisters and other Stalinist Architectures for more details on the seven sisters.


----------



## jiml

Wow, you have outdone yourself with this report. It's in your usual complete and readable style though. It always amazes the level of detail you're able to retain in the final product. Great pics too. Surrounding yourself with train travel and beautiful women is not a bad way to vacation either. 

The tourist vs. local pricing is common in Hong Kong too. The difference visiting places with or without local friends can be a real eye-opener at restaurants, stores and markets. Deplaning from a 777 by stairs is an experience for sure. With AA you'll soon discover some airports where they're the "poor cousin" and don't get jet-bridge access most times.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Barb Stout said:


> That's what we in New Mexico also say.


Texas also as we slide down the rankings in everything that really matters!


----------



## jiml

MARC Rider said:


> Friendship Airport was the first airport I flew out of when I was 8 years old. Even though I was living in Philadelphia by then, I was flying down to Miami to visit my grandparents in the company of an aunt. The next time I flew there, I was in college. It was in early 1974, and the tags on the baggage still had "BAL", but I was surprised when I landed and found out the place was now called "Baltimore-Washington International." They didn't get the BWI code until 1980 or so, when I was already living there and flying out of the place semi-regularly. One thing that was great about it was that they had local pay phones for both Baltimore and Washington. Thus, when I was passing through, I could make a local call and talk to my parents in Washington. "Long distance phone calls," another quaint practice of the old times.
> 
> I didn't realize that they had named it for Thurgood Marshall until they starting announcing it on the MARC train, "Thurgood Marshall International Airport train station is next. Shuttle bus to the airport."


There's a lot of airport renaming that has little impact on the people who use them. Everyone still refers to them by the name they're most familiar with and BWI is a great example because it accurately represents the area it serves. They renamed Montreal's main airport to Trudeau years ago and everyone still calls it Dorval - the place it is located. The adjacent train station that serves it is also called Dorval. If they renamed LAX tomorrow with some locally celebrated name, everyone would still call it LAX.


----------



## Asher

Seaboard 92,
Really well done. Thank you!


----------



## Seaboard92

Barb Stout said:


> That's what we in New Mexico also say.



You can say Thank you for South Carolina too because at one point in my high school years or college years we were 51 out of 50 in education in the country. I believe they were counting the District of Columbia that year. We are overachievers at being the worst. 



jis said:


> That Stalin Gothic structure is late 1940s to early 1950s. It is one of the so called 7 sisters. Originally 8 were planned but one was canned before it was built. There are 6 other buildings around Moscow that are similar to this one. Moscow University is perhaps the more famous one but is quite a distance away from the city center, outside the Third Ring.
> 
> This one used to be the Hotel Ukraina, but now it is a Radisson Collection Hotel. When built, it was the tallest hotel in Europe. I stayed for a week in a room by one of the those turret like structures near the front right of that building.
> 
> See the Wikipedia Article on Seven Sisters and other Stalinist Architectures for more details on the seven sisters.



I actually really like this style of architecture to be honest. I only saw the two. I didn't realize they were the Seven Sisters though. You gave me more stuff to learn and read. Thank you for that. 



jiml said:


> Wow, you have outdone yourself with this report. It's in your usual complete and readable style though. It always amazes the level of detail you're able to retain in the final product. Great pics too. Surrounding yourself with train travel and beautiful women is not a bad way to vacation either.
> 
> The tourist vs. local pricing is common in Hong Kong too. The difference visiting places with or without local friends can be a real eye-opener at restaurants, stores and markets. Deplaning from a 777 by stairs is an experience for sure. With AA you'll soon discover some airports where they're the "poor cousin" and don't get jet-bridge access most times.



Thank you again for the nice comments. I try really hard with every trip report I do. Sometimes I feel like I fail at it. I think towards the end of this one I was sorta struggling a bit to write things. But what do you get on a train by yourself for three days with little human interaction. I love surrounding myself with train travel but I can tell you the beautiful women are a much more fun though. I learned so much from each of them. And had a fantastic time with them. One has invited me to visit her on vacation in the islands this winter with her new boyfriend. I will definitely take her up on that. And one I visit once a month in St. Petersburg. And all three friends from Siberia will be coming to ride the Canadian as soon as Canada will let them in. We are hoping to get a block of six sections because they are cheaper which for them is better, and two we want to actually be together. Roomettes wouldn't work for that, and neither do the doubles. 

I have the distinct advantage my level of Russian is good and I speak it with a local accent to Siberia so no one generally questions me too much. I love getting off by stairs. I know PDX does it for international arrivals. 



anumberone said:


> Seaboard 92,
> Really well done. Thank you!



Thank you so much. I really put a lot of effort into this so it really means a lot.


----------



## jis

Seaboard92 said:


> I actually really like this style of architecture to be honest. I only saw the two. I didn't realize they were the Seven Sisters though. You gave me more stuff to learn and read. Thank you for that.


Yeah, I like them too. They are all built like a proverbial brick sh*thouse. Huge thick walls, and a beautiful fresco in the ceiling of the entry foyer.

Incidentally the Moscow University one makes a brief appearance in the last episode of the TV series "The Americans" as Philippe and Elizabeth finally arrive back in Moscow driven from the border by Arkady who was the Washington DC Cultural Attache (euphemism for the KGB boss) at the Soviet Embassy, after running away from the US having been discovered to be Russian spies.


----------



## Willbridge

Regarding the condition of tram tracks, here is a sample from Tomsk in 2010. It was the first time that I rode a streetcar that carried a re-railing frog. I associated that with Northwest logging railroads. The rolling stock ranged from the Soviet era to some shiny new cars. Ditto with the trolley coaches. In the secondary cities it's apparently the U.S. in the1930's, with civic expenditures chasing increased auto traffic.


----------



## Willbridge

Seaboard92 said:


> I have the distinct advantage my level of Russian is good and I speak it with a local accent to Siberia so no one generally questions me too much. I love getting off by stairs. I know PDX does it for international arrivals.



In a big country there are so many local/regional accents that people hearing a foreigner may assume they're from a different accent group. A friend of mine from the Berlin veterans is Bulgarian-American and was stationed in Berlin before the Wall. He used to eat at Russian restaurants in East Berlin and people always assumed he was from a different part of the Soviet Union. He, of course, claimed that Bulgarians spoke better Russian than Russians do.

There are mysteries in how people hear accents or dialects. In Germany no one has come up with an authoritative explanation of why they think I am British or Scandinavian when I use my limited German. (I have a Northwest accent in my English, think NPR's Ari Shapiro, or long-ago Lowell Thomas.) 

I just barely can speak enough Spanish to give assistance to customers but when I went to Tijuana a store clerk quoted me the local price for a purchase when I asked my pre-rehearsed questions. Then she asked me a question that I hadn't rehearsed and was outraged that I had (unwittingly) defrauded her. She may have been misled by my carrying the local newspaper under my arm. As I've mentioned before, Lufthansa flight attendants would greet passengers boarding in Denver according to the language of the complimentary newspaper they would pick up. (Probably done elsewhere, but my flights are few.)

Alighting from a plane via stairs was a special thrill at Tempelhof, because, as a colleague noted, it made him feel that he should wave to the crowd. We had seen it in the newsreels and television so often that it had the effect for a moment of making one feel part of history, like walking along the Champs Elysee. Then came the trudge to the terminal through the drizzle!


----------



## mcropod

Thankyou indeed for your comprehensive report and the fab pix which accompanied it. I had a TSB trip planned before the plague times, but that fell over because of a combination of Oz shutting up shop, and it all collapsing at the Russian end.

I'd like to connect with a local guide as I have no Russian language ability, and it would be foolish to travel independently without it. I'm a solo traveller. My booked way (and still-preferred) is going Vladivostok to Moscow, but detraining and overnighting, and longer, in quite a number of places along the way.

I think it'll still be some time before we can confidently book overseas travel.


----------



## Seaboard92

jis said:


> Yeah, I like them too. They are all built like a proverbial brick sh*thouse. Huge thick walls, and a beautiful fresco in the ceiling of the entry foyer.
> 
> Incidentally the Moscow University one makes a brief appearance in the last episode of the TV series "The Americans" as Philippe and Elizabeth finally arrive back in Moscow driven from the border by Arkady who was the Washington DC Cultural Attache (euphemism for the KGB boss) at the Soviet Embassy, after running away from the US having been discovered to be Russian spies.



I love the fresco in the entry but I also like the general Soviet Urban Design that has persisted even to today. I think there is a lot to be said about the common green spaces. I really like walking between the various apartment blocks in the courtyards and the green spaces. I really wish that was something we would include in our apartment complexes in the United States. Like there is not a apartment that does not have it's own playground, basketball court, and some gym equipment outside. I really think that adds so much to apartment living to make it bearable. I know the apartments in my town just have a parking lot and that's it. The Russian ones have so much more. I also somewhat feel like a local when I'm using them as a cut thru. 

I still need to watch that series. My mother recommended it for me and I haven't had time to do it just yet. 



Willbridge said:


> Regarding the condition of tram tracks, here is a sample from Tomsk in 2010. It was the first time that I rode a streetcar that carried a re-railing frog. I associated that with Northwest logging railroads. The rolling stock ranged from the Soviet era to some shiny new cars. Ditto with the trolley coaches. In the secondary cities it's apparently the U.S. in the1930's, with civic expenditures chasing increased auto traffic.
> 
> View attachment 26067



This is actually one reason I am a big proponent of buying Russian equipment for light rail and tram expansion in the United States. I read somewhere you can buy a brand new Russian Tram for about 150,000 Dollars where a modern S70 will run several million for one unit. Don't get me wrong the new S70s are great cars but they require perfect conditions to run reliability. Meanwhile the Russian equipment can run on horrible track with unreliable electricity and dependably give service. To me that would make Russian built street cars a far better investment in cities that are starting a tram or trolley network. I make the case with my city I live in we could easily have a great system for the cost of a handful of S70s by repurposing a freight line that could easily be rerouted off the college campus downtown. 

My theory is if we could reroute the NS R Line from Fairwold (Northeast Columbia where it crosses the CSX Hamlet Sub) onto the Hamlet Sub which would remove trains from the USC Campus. Then we could repurpose the NS line into a trolley line with little infrastructure improvement by just adding a siding or two, and a trolley wire. We could have a good starter system which would prove why we need to invest in rail. Then we could get the S70s. 



Willbridge said:


> In a big country there are so many local/regional accents that people hearing a foreigner may assume they're from a different accent group. A friend of mine from the Berlin veterans is Bulgarian-American and was stationed in Berlin before the Wall. He used to eat at Russian restaurants in East Berlin and people always assumed he was from a different part of the Soviet Union. He, of course, claimed that Bulgarians spoke better Russian than Russians do.
> 
> There are mysteries in how people hear accents or dialects. In Germany no one has come up with an authoritative explanation of why they think I am British or Scandinavian when I use my limited German. (I have a Northwest accent in my English, think NPR's Ari Shapiro, or long-ago Lowell Thomas.)
> 
> I just barely can speak enough Spanish to give assistance to customers but when I went to Tijuana a store clerk quoted me the local price for a purchase when I asked my pre-rehearsed questions. Then she asked me a question that I hadn't rehearsed and was outraged that I had (unwittingly) defrauded her. She may have been misled by my carrying the local newspaper under my arm. As I've mentioned before, Lufthansa flight attendants would greet passengers boarding in Denver according to the language of the complimentary newspaper they would pick up. (Probably done elsewhere, but my flights are few.)
> 
> Alighting from a plane via stairs was a special thrill at Tempelhof, because, as a colleague noted, it made him feel that he should wave to the crowd. We had seen it in the newsreels and television so often that it had the effect for a moment of making one feel part of history, like walking along the Champs Elysee. Then came the trudge to the terminal through the drizzle!



Now in German I have a Berlin accent but that is because my grandmother is from Berlin so we speak with that accent which is normal I believe. I have trouble sometimes understanding the Bavarian or South German dialects because they speak different. It is interesting because my teacher is from St. Petersburg you would think I would have picked up that dialect especially because with Kseniya I never really use Russian with her. Yet I speak with a Siberian accent. 

I actually use the same trick on my flights I judge the language based on whatever clues I can find on the person. It is such a good method. My Russian passengers are always surprised when I take their order in Russian and greet them in it. They love it but it always surprises them. What surprised me though is how I use the language about two or three times each day. I actually have a Russian Flag Pin on my uniform seeing my supervisor couldn't be bothered to order my nametag with my languages I speak. 

I also wave too from the tarmac like that. Of course now I'm usually waving to the gate agent. 



mcropod said:


> Thankyou indeed for your comprehensive report and the fab pix which accompanied it. I had a TSB trip planned before the plague times, but that fell over because of a combination of Oz shutting up shop, and it all collapsing at the Russian end.
> 
> I'd like to connect with a local guide as I have no Russian language ability, and it would be foolish to travel independently without it. I'm a solo traveller. My booked way (and still-preferred) is going Vladivostok to Moscow, but detraining and overnighting, and longer, in quite a number of places along the way.
> 
> I think it'll still be some time before we can confidently book overseas travel.



I hope you are able to go and do that trip someday. It is a really great country and it is a truly wonderful trip. I might be able to introduce you to some local guides and people in some various cities. And for sure they will show you a great time. Thank you for the nice comments. Russian is an easy language to learn I find especially if you know both German and English. I consider it a somewhat of a cross breed language. You would be surprised how many English words are in Russian with a slightly different sound. The word normal is pronounced Normalna


----------



## jis

@Seaboard92 reading your report brings back many memories. Here are some that seem to be worth sharing.

I visited Moscow about a month after the Ostenkino TV Tower incident. So things were considerably less stable and settled back then.

Unlike you I traveled by train from Helsinki to Moscow on the EC Leo Tolstoy. It had only three en route stops - Vanaikkala (Finnish Border post), Vyborg (Russian immigration and addition of the domestic section to the train), Bologoyo and Moscow Leningradski, though back then it was called Oktobryuskaya. It did not stop at Tver though we passed through it. We arrived at a platform across from the Krasnaya Strela (Red Star). Interestingly, we were held at a signal presumably for congestion ahead, right next to the Ostenkino TV facility where there was that incident in the recent past. 

I had a private guide for the duration of my stay since I don't speak much Russian. He turned out to be a rail enthusiast. So that was good. Excellent unplanned but extended tour of the Metro came in handy.

We made additional plans beyond what the standard Moscow tourist sites that the tour company had originally committed to. Upon my suggestion one day we went to the battleground of the famous Battle of Borodino which the French formally won and entered Moscow. But in reality it was the beginning of the end. It is memorialized in Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture, which interestingly is played at every American Independence Day concert in Washington DC! And of course Leo Tolstoy wrote War and Peace about it. So I was not going to miss a chance to visit.

Another day we took a train to Peredelkino to visit Boris Pasternak's (author of Dr. Zhivago) grave. I always wanted to visit it. You can get a brief glimpse of it in the movie "The Russia House". Incidentally The main character Barley Scott-Blair, played by Sean Connery, stayed at the Ukraina Hotel, that I have mentioned earlier, when he was in Moscow!

And as I said, I walked a lot, all over Moscow, sometimes with the guide and sometimes just by myself.

I returned to Helsinki by Leo Tolstoy through a raging blizzard north of Tver all the way to the Finnish border at Vanaikkala. At the border checkpost they spent more time looking for young Russian women stowaways hidden in the train than for any other contraband, which was a bit weird!

I agree with you that Russia is a lot like America, in some good ways, and in some bad ways too.

A final interesting footnote.... I was in Helsinki for a technical standards meeting. My company IPR folks told me not to take my company laptop into Russia! So I locked it up with some baggage that I did not need in Russia in a locker at the Helsinki Central station before boarding the train to Russia, and retrieved it upon return to Helsinki. As I said, things were a bit up in the air back then.


----------



## neroden

jis said:


> I agree with you that Russia is a lot like America, in some good ways, and in some bad ways too.



Of the foreign countries I've visited, Russia was the most familiar. (I visited in the 1990s.) It was striking how much it was like the US, culturally. In the way most of Europe isn't, most of South America isn't, Australia isn't, and China isn't. (I haven't had the chance to visit anywhere in Africa or the Middle East.)


----------



## Bob Dylan

neroden said:


> Of the foreign countries I've visited, Russia was the most familiar. (I visited in the 1990s.) It was striking how much it was like the US, culturally. In the way most of Europe isn't, most of South America isn't, Australia isn't, and China isn't. (I haven't had the chance to visit anywhere in Africa or the Middle East.)


Canada? I also found Australia the most similar place I've been to Texas( with lots of differences) but then some people don't consider Texas as being part of the US!


----------



## mcropod

Seaboard92 said:


> (snip)
> I hope you are able to go and do that trip someday. It is a really great country and it is a truly wonderful trip. I might be able to introduce you to some local guides and people in some various cities. And for sure they will show you a great time. Thank you for the nice comments. Russian is an easy language to learn I find especially if you know both German and English. I consider it a somewhat of a cross breed language. You would be surprised how many English words are in Russian with a slightly different sound. The word normal is pronounced Normalna



I'm optimistic that I'll be able to do so, and I'd be very keen to make contact with you about potential guides when my plans have some level of structure - many thanks!

And if you're ever in SE Oz and fancy a lookabout, let's know.


----------



## Barb Stout

Seaboard92 said:


> It seriously took thirty minutes to get the water to a boil. And I only had one pot that could work for the oven and for the boiling. So I was having to transfer items between the two constantly. Making it a really tough kitchen experience. She was laughing her rear end off the entire time because I’m funny when I cook. I don’t take a lot of things seriously I believe in having fun and being spontaneous.
> 
> Eventually after like two hours of cooking for what normally takes thirty minutes I had a bit of South Carolina soul food for my friends. And I quickly washed the pot and diced the pineapple. Ксения and Alexander are shocked I sing and dance while holding a knife. But it’s really quite simple I hold my knife like I would on the train which stabilizes the blade. I have 100 percent control over it. Then I made my cinnamon pineapple treat for dessert.
> 
> Honestly I think this was my worst Mac and cheese but I think it was mostly a kitchen issue. After that we still spent a lot of time together just hanging out till she finally was like my flight is in five hours I need to sleep.


Macaroni and cheese is South Carolina soul food?


----------



## VAtrainfan

Seaboard92 said:


> View attachment 25846
> 
> Rural flat Russia



This photo could have been taken out of the front door of my childhood home in rural Virginia. (minus the railroad infrastructure...)
A field is a field is a field, no matter what continent you're on.


----------



## Seaboard92

jis said:


> @Seaboard92 reading your report brings back many memories. Here are some that seem to be worth sharing.
> 
> I visited Moscow about a month after the Ostenkino TV Tower incident. So things were considerably less stable and settled back then.
> 
> Unlike you I traveled by train from Helsinki to Moscow on the EC Leo Tolstoy. It had only three en route stops - Vanaikkala (Finnish Border post), Vyborg (Russian immigration and addition of the domestic section to the train), Bologoyo and Moscow Leningradski, though back then it was called Oktobryuskaya. It did not stop at Tver though we passed through it. We arrived at a platform across from the Krasnaya Strela (Red Star). Interestingly, we were held at a signal presumably for congestion ahead, right next to the Ostenkino TV facility where there was that incident in the recent past.
> 
> I had a private guide for the duration of my stay since I don't speak much Russian. He turned out to be a rail enthusiast. So that was good. Excellent unplanned but extended tour of the Metro came in handy.
> 
> We made additional plans beyond what the standard Moscow tourist sites that the tour company had originally committed to. Upon my suggestion one day we went to the battleground of the famous Battle of Borodino which the French formally won and entered Moscow. But in reality it was the beginning of the end. It is memorialized in Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture, which interestingly is played at every American Independence Day concert in Washington DC! And of course Leo Tolstoy wrote War and Peace about it. So I was not going to miss a chance to visit.
> 
> Another day we took a train to Peredelkino to visit Boris Pasternak's (author of Dr. Zhivago) grave. I always wanted to visit it. You can get a brief glimpse of it in the movie "The Russia House". Incidentally The main character Barley Scott-Blair, played by Sean Connery, stayed at the Ukraina Hotel, that I have mentioned earlier, when he was in Moscow!
> 
> And as I said, I walked a lot, all over Moscow, sometimes with the guide and sometimes just by myself.
> 
> I returned to Helsinki by Leo Tolstoy through a raging blizzard north of Tver all the way to the Finnish border at Vanaikkala. At the border checkpost they spent more time looking for young Russian women stowaways hidden in the train than for any other contraband, which was a bit weird!
> 
> I agree with you that Russia is a lot like America, in some good ways, and in some bad ways too.
> 
> A final interesting footnote.... I was in Helsinki for a technical standards meeting. My company IPR folks told me not to take my company laptop into Russia! So I locked it up with some baggage that I did not need in Russia in a locker at the Helsinki Central station before boarding the train to Russia, and retrieved it upon return to Helsinki. As I said, things were a bit up in the air back then.



That sounds like a really good trip. I would love to read a trip report about it sometime. Moskva was the one place I didn't have a local to show me around which might also shape my thoughts on the city. I actually preferred both Novosibirsk and Irkutsk over Moskva. I would have taken the Leo Tolstoy or the Trans European Express had either train been running but right now nothing is leaving Russia with the exception of trains to Belarus. 

They've even thrown a Lastochka commuter consist on the Minsk-Moskva route now too. Which if you ask me is too many hours on a commuter consist that I would never consider it. I think the Tolstoy is slated to return on December 12th though so I'll probably take it or the Allegro on my trip for New Years. 

I find it funny that we play the 1812 Overture every day on the 4th of July too. I wonder if people are confusing it with the War of 1812 in the USA. That would be interesting and a quick informal google search hasn't turned anything up on that. 

I'm curious what you think is similar in Russia to the USA as well. 



neroden said:


> Of the foreign countries I've visited, Russia was the most familiar. (I visited in the 1990s.) It was striking how much it was like the US, culturally. In the way most of Europe isn't, most of South America isn't, Australia isn't, and China isn't. (I haven't had the chance to visit anywhere in Africa or the Middle East.)



I'm curious to what makes you think that as well. I would love to discuss the similarities more because I find it interesting. I know that V Putin is a very big Beatles fan. I actually do trivia at work for a better snack I grab from first class and one of my questions is this. "Which current world leader invited Sir Paul McCartney to perform under his office window in 2003 to sing a song about what his country used to be called?" And Almost no one can get it, they generally think it is Queen Elizabeth. The trick in the question is the part current world leader, and about the song. Then I point out if you look it up on youtube in this video you can see Putin and I believe Gorbachev in the video. 



I actually love how that video really helps to humanize the Russians as it shows that they love our music just as much as we do. I really want to see people humanize other people around the world. 



Bob Dylan said:


> Canada? I also found Australia the most similar place I've been to Texas( with lots of differences) but then some people don't consider Texas as being part of the US!



Texas is the size of a small country you know. I have not been to Australia but I would think Russia is a bit more in common with us because it was one of two super powers in the Cold War, with the USA being the second. And both are also militaristic countries. No one ever hears about Australian troops around the world. 



mcropod said:


> I'm optimistic that I'll be able to do so, and I'd be very keen to make contact with you about potential guides when my plans have some level of structure - many thanks!
> 
> And if you're ever in SE Oz and fancy a lookabout, let's know.



I will definitely help set you up with some good locals. And I'm sure my friends know some people as well. Of course if I ever run the group tour I'm debating you could just do that as well. Granted I prefer solo travel. I always have and always will. 

Most definitely. I'll come down to Australia at some point. Not sure when just yet but definitely will come.


----------



## Seaboard92

Barb Stout said:


> Macaroni and cheese is South Carolina soul food?



It is part of our soul food. I really should have made some Fried Chicken too but in that kitchen I shudder to think how long that would have taken me. South Carolina has some of the best soul food in the nation if you ask me. I figure the best place to show my Russian friends soul food is this little mom and pop place off US 76 in Newberry county. It is surrounded by nothing but woods and it is incredible despite only being open four hours a week. 



VAtrainfan said:


> This photo could have been taken out of the front door of my childhood home in rural Virginia. (minus the railroad infrastructure...)
> A field is a field is a field, no matter what continent you're on.



Exactly it looks just like the field near my house. People are People no matter what continent you're on.


----------



## Willbridge

Seaboard92 said:


> No one ever hears about Australian troops around the world.


They're out there; it's just that Americans don't hear of them, except when they're side by side with American troops. Right now Australian troops are engaged in a hazardous peace-keeping operation in the Solomon Islands.

It's a subject of some wounded Gallic feelings that Australia is a member of the Five Eyes consortium for intelligence sharing but European continental countries are not.


----------



## Marbleski

Hi Seaboard92,

Thanks for bringing us along on your trip. Quite fascinating. By far the most interesting trip report I had the pleasure of reading. 

For a few years now my oldest son said he would take the Trans Siberian Railway trip with me during his two month break upon graduation in April 2021. Covid put the trip on hold for a while. He started a five year program in another Canadian province on July 1 and will be unable to take a long enough chunk of time to do the trip during the next five years.

If you plan a small group trip sometime I would be interested. 

Happy travels and stay safe.


----------



## Seaboard92

Marbleski said:


> Hi Seaboard92,
> 
> Thanks for bringing us along on your trip. Quite fascinating. By far the most interesting trip report I had the pleasure of reading.
> 
> For a few years now my oldest son said he would take the Trans Siberian Railway trip with me during his two month break upon graduation in April 2021. Covid put the trip on hold for a while. He started a five year program in another Canadian province on July 1 and will be unable to take a long enough chunk of time to do the trip during the next five years.
> 
> If you plan a small group trip sometime I would be interested.
> 
> Happy travels and stay safe.



Thank you for the nice words. I'm glad you enjoyed it. I enjoyed traveling almost as much as I enjoyed writing about it. 

You definitely need to do the Trans Siberian. Right now isn't a super bad time to do it outside of the Covid Risk just because Russia is acting more business as usual than any other country. Now that being said using safe practices would be a must. 

I will definitely plan and lead a group trip sometime in the nearish future. Probably next year pending the Covid Numbers and restrictions in Russia. I need to do some more traveling there to look at other potential stop cities. I think Yekaterinburg might be an interesting one, maybe even Kazan. There are several variants one can do on the TransSiberian too that make it fun.


----------



## Marbleski

Seaboard92 said:


> Thank you for the nice words. I'm glad you enjoyed it. I enjoyed traveling almost as much as I enjoyed writing about it.
> 
> You definitely need to do the Trans Siberian. Right now isn't a super bad time to do it outside of the Covid Risk just because Russia is acting more business as usual than any other country. Now that being said using safe practices would be a must.
> 
> I will definitely plan and lead a group trip sometime in the nearish future. Probably next year pending the Covid Numbers and restrictions in Russia. I need to do some more traveling there to look at other potential stop cities. I think Yekaterinburg might be an interesting one, maybe even Kazan. There are several variants one can do on the TransSiberian too that make it fun.


I will keep an eye on this site for updates. 

We were looking at the trip through Mongolia into Beijing.

Have you done that root?


----------



## Willbridge

Marbleski said:


> I will keep an eye on this site for updates.
> 
> We were looking at the trip through Mongolia into Beijing.
> 
> Have you done that route?



I've attached a schedule for that route but it's a bit out of date. It's from the itinerary for W.E.B. DuBois' trip to the Far East. It includes the _Asia Express _which was the first air-conditioned streamliner in the world (using technology stolen from the Carrier corporation).


----------



## Marbleski

Willbridge said:


> I've attached a schedule for that route but it's a bit out of date. It's from the itinerary for W.E.B. DuBois' trip to the Far East. It includes the _Asia Express _which was the first air-conditioned streamliner in the world (using technology stolen from the Carrier corporation).


Thanks for sending the route or root lol. The eyes did not pick up the auto typing mistake on my little phone screen lol.


----------



## caravanman

A very interesting trip report. I like that you include lots of "non-train" stuff, as well as showing something of your feelings and emotions about what you are doing.
Interesting to get a bit of background also about your flight attendant job, and the travel perks!
The TUI aircraft at Heathrow is from the holiday company TUI, they do package deal holidays.
How did you first get to know all your Russian friends?
If I can give a small piece of advice, I would scale back on saying too much online about your own airline or hub...


----------



## Metra Electric Rider

Seaboard92 said:


> I actually preferred both Novosibirsk and Irkutsk over Moskva.



My dad would have loved your trip report - he spent a lot of time in the USSR in the 80's (he spoke fluent Russian - his Polish accent confused them since it was rare to hear foreign speakers of Russian). He loved Akademgorodok (sp) - aka Academic Village, a research and academic facility - outside Novosibirsk - he had strong friendships with his colleagues there to the point of my old skateboard ending up there...


----------



## Seaboard92

caravanman said:


> A very interesting trip report. I like that you include lots of "non-train" stuff, as well as showing something of your feelings and emotions about what you are doing.
> Interesting to get a bit of background also about your flight attendant job, and the travel perks!
> The TUI aircraft at Heathrow is from the holiday company TUI, they do package deal holidays.
> How did you first get to know all your Russian friends?
> If I can give a small piece of advice, I would scale back on saying too much online about your own airline or hub...



Thank you for the nice comments. I think it makes the best story and is the most educational when I include all the details the good, bad, and the ugly. And there was a bit of it all. Looking back now though it was all good. I think its good to give the background of the job too including some of the bad side of it. I love my job more then anything else I've ever done but there are days I get aggravated with it. Never with management though, mostly with my fellow FAs, our union, and the catering department. It truly is the best job in the world. 

The non train stuff is really the best part of Russia. The trains are amazing and historical but kinda mundane. I also hope that some of you guys can follow in my footsteps now that I have a list of restaurant recommendations. It seams I'm always at Las Tores in St. Petersburg. 

Let's see I met Viktoria (St. Petersburg) via a very popular networking app on my phone one day when I was just looking for a friend and I ended up finding a lifelong friend. So if you ask me that's a positive thing from modern society. I met Kseniya the same way actually but we've both agreed to tell her parents and friends a different story just for the sake of simplicity in our lives. Now Victoria (Novosibirsk) I met via Kseniya when I was asking questions about how Russian schools are in August of 2020. I started talking to her actually when I was on board the Potomac Eagle to be precise. But then we didn't communicate for awhile, then we started communicating again when I went to Fort Wayne at the beginning of September and we haven't stopped since. She is my new sister and quite frankly better than my sister. I'll probably move to put her on my flight benefits so she can travel more. Then Alexander is a good friend of Kseniya. I've actually been invited to join Kseniya and Alexander in the Dominican Republic this winter for a few days. So I'll go over there for a bit. When they can get me a date I can then plan. 

I love my Russian friends though. Honestly I think they are almost better than most of my American friends my age. I can think of a few I really like and get along with but I never have as much to say with them about everything. Mostly my American friends and I just talk about trains and global politics. 



Metra Electric Rider said:


> My dad would have loved your trip report - he spent a lot of time in the USSR in the 80's (he spoke fluent Russian - his Polish accent confused them since it was rare to hear foreign speakers of Russian). He loved Akademgorodok (sp) - aka Academic Village, a research and academic facility - outside Novosibirsk - he had strong friendships with his colleagues there to the point of my old skateboard ending up there...



;The Academic Village is actually really close to the train museum in Novosibirsk. I find the people who live in Novosibirsk to be some of the warmest, and most welcoming of probably anywhere in my travels, if not the top slot they are close. And I've been to 13 countries and 49 states. So that really should say a lot. You should definitely go visit Novosibirsk yourself too. It isn't really a pretty city when you compare it to others like St. Petersburg, but it is a cultural city.


----------



## CTANut

Seaboard92 said:


> That sounds like a really good trip. I would love to read a trip report about it sometime. Moskva was the one place I didn't have a local to show me around which might also shape my thoughts on the city. I actually preferred both Novosibirsk and Irkutsk over Moskva. I would have taken the Leo Tolstoy or the Trans European Express had either train been running but right now nothing is leaving Russia with the exception of trains to Belarus.
> 
> They've even thrown a Lastochka commuter consist on the Minsk-Moskva route now too. Which if you ask me is too many hours on a commuter consist that I would never consider it. I think the Tolstoy is slated to return on December 12th though so I'll probably take it or the Allegro on my trip for New Years.
> 
> I find it funny that we play the 1812 Overture every day on the 4th of July too. I wonder if people are confusing it with the War of 1812 in the USA. That would be interesting and a quick informal google search hasn't turned anything up on that.
> 
> I'm curious what you think is similar in Russia to the USA as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious to what makes you think that as well. I would love to discuss the similarities more because I find it interesting. I know that V Putin is a very big Beatles fan. I actually do trivia at work for a better snack I grab from first class and one of my questions is this. "Which current world leader invited Sir Paul McCartney to perform under his office window in 2003 to sing a song about what his country used to be called?" And Almost no one can get it, they generally think it is Queen Elizabeth. The trick in the question is the part current world leader, and about the song. Then I point out if you look it up on youtube in this video you can see Putin and I believe Gorbachev in the video.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually love how that video really helps to humanize the Russians as it shows that they love our music just as much as we do. I really want to see people humanize other people around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Texas is the size of a small country you know. I have not been to Australia but I would think Russia is a bit more in common with us because it was one of two super powers in the Cold War, with the USA being the second. And both are also militaristic countries. No one ever hears about Australian troops around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitely help set you up with some good locals. And I'm sure my friends know some people as well. Of course if I ever run the group tour I'm debating you could just do that as well. Granted I prefer solo travel. I always have and always will.
> 
> Most definitely. I'll come down to Australia at some point. Not sure when just yet but definitely will come.



I've flown in one of these.








BIPLANE RIDES ON SUNNY!







www.wacoairmuseum.org


----------



## Seaboard92

CTANut said:


> I've flown in one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIPLANE RIDES ON SUNNY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wacoairmuseum.org



That sounds like fun. I should definitely do that sometime. Now that I've done a Turbo-Prop, and jets of all sizes and shapes. I need to do an AN-2 one of these days.


----------



## neroden

So, these are going to be vague and not very specific thoughts.

The high ethnic diversity and linguistic diversity is actually one of the ways in which Russia was like the US, but different from most of Europe and South America, which struck me *immediately*. Much of Europe and South America can seem very homogenized. (Though London is actually more diverse than anywhere else I've ever been.) The general level of ignorance about their own history was another, less flattering similarity between Russia and the US; much more general awareness of local history in South America and Europe.  

There's also a certain *straightforwardness* or bluntness of communication style which I associate with the Northeastern US, was present in Moscow and St Petersburg, but is not present in much of the Southern US, and is also not present in England, Italy, or even Germany; it's hard for me to nail that down. There's also... this one is hard to nail down too.. a sort of "spirit of progress" attitude which seems common in the US and Russia but not so much in most of Europe or South America.


----------



## neroden

Seaboard92 said:


> I was surprised to see my plane was a turboprop. Up until this day I had never been inside a prop plane and that includes museums.


Late commenting on this, but wow. Living where I do, half the plane trips I've ever taken started with a flight in a tiny turboprop from Ithaca to some hub. They are still in very widespread use in the US, though not so much on long trips any more.


----------



## neroden

Seaboard92 said:


> As I doubt any americans can find Novosibirsk in a map.


My father has a lot of Novosibirsk contacts due to the University; it's very well known in academic circles, particularly in mathematics. I almost visited once but we had to cut that trip short due to a severe allergic reaction to insect bites which started getting really scary while we were in Kiev, so we rushed home.


----------



## neroden

Seaboard92 said:


> One thing that is surprising is there are TPs just like you would expect of the American Indian tribes here in Baikal.



So, some history perspective: Siberia has an indigenous, native population. Just like the US and Canada do. In fact, it's the ancestors of this population who originally settled the Americas, across the land bridge when you would walk across the Bering Strait. There are direct cultural connections, which is why you'll see similarities you might not expect.

Siberia was colonized by Russia the same way the Native American lands were colonized by the US... with the same level of fraud and violence, frankly. And they have "reservations" too, which they originally chased the native population onto with weapons, just like in the US.

One of the more unnerving similarities between the US and Russia.


----------



## neroden

Seaboard92 said:


> If you want advise on what to do in Russia I am happy to tell you where to go and what to see. I'm actually debating leading a group tour of the Trans Siberian for normal people who want to do it, but can't afford the rich "Golden Eagle" Trains that are aimed at people who want to do the Trans Siberian but aren't confident enough to travel in Russia solo on the public train.


My confidence in travelling solo in foreign countries used to be high, dropped massively when I developed weird food allergies. :-( I know how to check the ingredients in English but not in any other language. I've always wanted to find the right sort of tour guide for that but it's a very specialized problem. Someone who was really good at *food translation*, which is a pretty specific sort of translation requiring much higher fluency than most.


----------



## Willbridge

neroden said:


> My confidence in travelling solo in foreign countries used to be high, dropped massively when I developed weird food allergies. :-( I know how to check the ingredients in English but not in any other language. I've always wanted to find the right sort of tour guide for that but it's a very specialized problem. Someone who was really good at *food translation*, which is a pretty specific sort of translation requiring much higher fluency than most.


Food translations remind me that when I was in the army in Europe, I had a cheat sheet from the USO that translated a number of foods on a grid with major foreign languages. Unfortunately, many restaurant items were listed as "a la..." some place's name or the name of the chef's father-in-law, etc. And then there was eating in homes that I was invited in. I was fortunate that I could take a chance and see what came out. Yes, allergies could make for difficulties.

I discovered that I liked Königsberger Klopse -- a standard in eastern Germany -- but only by ordering it the first time for its name.




Seafood seems to be the worst for having opaque names for dishes. Our menu cheat sheet would translate about 50% of this and the rest was trial and error or recollection of the dish from some meal one once had in the States.


----------



## Seaboard92

neroden said:


> So, these are going to be vague and not very specific thoughts.
> 
> The high ethnic diversity and linguistic diversity is actually one of the ways in which Russia was like the US, but different from most of Europe and South America, which struck me *immediately*. Much of Europe and South America can seem very homogenized. (Though London is actually more diverse than anywhere else I've ever been.) The general level of ignorance about their own history was another, less flattering similarity between Russia and the US; much more general awareness of local history in South America and Europe.
> 
> There's also a certain *straightforwardness* or bluntness of communication style which I associate with the Northeastern US, was present in Moscow and St Petersburg, but is not present in much of the Southern US, and is also not present in England, Italy, or even Germany; it's hard for me to nail that down. There's also... this one is hard to nail down too.. a sort of "spirit of progress" attitude which seems common in the US and Russia but not so much in most of Europe or South America.



That is very true there is a lot of ethnic diversity in the country which we also have. I think the reason Europe and South America feel more homogenized is because ethnically I think they are almost all one group. Whereas Russia has slavs, Mongols, arabs, and other asian tribes in their heritage. This is very true Viktoria has no problem speaking her mind. She says what she thinks and doesn't really care if you like it or not. It is actually something I like about her because I almost always know where I stand. 



neroden said:


> Late commenting on this, but wow. Living where I do, half the plane trips I've ever taken started with a flight in a tiny turboprop from Ithaca to some hub. They are still in very widespread use in the US, though not so much on long trips any more.



We actually just picked up the Ithaca route actually. I haven't worked it yet but we're doing it from Charlotte. I haven't seen many props in the USA outside of Horizon. I believe AA got rid of theirs even before the pandemic. 



neroden said:


> So, some history perspective: Siberia has an indigenous, native population. Just like the US and Canada do. In fact, it's the ancestors of this population who originally settled the Americas, across the land bridge when you would walk across the Bering Strait. There are direct cultural connections, which is why you'll see similarities you might not expect.
> 
> Siberia was colonized by Russia the same way the Native American lands were colonized by the US... with the same level of fraud and violence, frankly. And they have "reservations" too, which they originally chased the native population onto with weapons, just like in the US.
> 
> One of the more unnerving similarities between the US and Russia.



I didn't think about that actually but now that you mention that it makes a lot of sense. It's amazing what you stumble on that you forget from your textbooks. 



neroden said:


> My confidence in travelling solo in foreign countries used to be high, dropped massively when I developed weird food allergies. :-( I know how to check the ingredients in English but not in any other language. I've always wanted to find the right sort of tour guide for that but it's a very specialized problem. Someone who was really good at *food translation*, which is a pretty specific sort of translation requiring much higher fluency than most.



Well if I ever get this group trip I'm planning I would definitely take into account guest's allergies and try to avoid anything people are allergic too. I'm actually allergic to the melon family and Kseniya's father was so proud of himself for getting a good watermelon for me. Till his daughter told him that I was allergic, which was fine by him. As now he had a good watermelon for himself.


----------



## Willbridge

neroden said:


> So, some history perspective: Siberia has an indigenous, native population. Just like the US and Canada do. In fact, it's the ancestors of this population who originally settled the Americas, across the land bridge when you would walk across the Bering Strait. There are direct cultural connections, which is why you'll see similarities you might not expect.
> 
> Siberia was colonized by Russia the same way the Native American lands were colonized by the US... with the same level of fraud and violence, frankly. And they have "reservations" too, which they originally chased the native population onto with weapons, just like in the US.
> 
> One of the more unnerving similarities between the US and Russia.


One of the reasons that I visited Tomsk is that it is near the western end of the fur-trading world that stretched all the way through Alaska to Northern California. A fort was built on a high point in the 17th century and became a government center. On the right in the photograph there is a living history museum demonstrating pioneer crafts that reminded this Oregonian of similar places in the Hudson Bay Company's realm.




The last I can recall, there are still unresolved frontier issues with China resulting from pioneers and traders from both civilizations overlapping each other and running over the indigenous people. I'd like to be wrong on that but after the shooting in 1969 I think they just put things on hold. [One of the things that we had to watch out for on the Berlin military trains back then was attempts to get us to take the Russian side vs. China.]


----------



## Ziv

One of my favorite photos from my Trans Siberian trips is a very simple one I took from the railcar of the Novosibirsk station sign. It is of course in Cyrillic but it is recognizable even to a clueless Westerner like me. I only got off the train to get smoked fish and Number 9 Baltika Extra beer but I have a soft spot for Novosibirsk all the same.



neroden said:


> My father has a lot of Novosibirsk contacts due to the University; it's very well known in academic circles, particularly in mathematics...


----------



## jis

I have just seen Novosibirsk a few times from 35,000’ up at night while peering through the window of a UA 777-300ER heading north back to the US from India 

The lights of Novosibirsk covered in snow lit up by moonlight reflecting off of the snow on a clear day is quite pretty actually. One could go so far as to say it looks magical. Who says there is nothing to see out the window of a plane?


----------



## MARC Rider

Willbridge said:


> One of the reasons that I visited Tomsk is that it is near the western end of the fur-trading world that stretched all the way through Alaska to Northern California. A fort was built on a high point in the 17th century and became a government center. On the right in the photograph there is a living history museum demonstrating pioneer crafts that reminded this Oregonian of similar places in the Hudson Bay Company's realm.


At the other end of the Russian fur-trading world is Fort Ross in California, along the coast a little north of San Francisco.




Might have had some interesting alternative history if the Russians had stayed in North America.


----------



## Seaboard92

Willbridge said:


> One of the reasons that I visited Tomsk is that it is near the western end of the fur-trading world that stretched all the way through Alaska to Northern California. A fort was built on a high point in the 17th century and became a government center. On the right in the photograph there is a living history museum demonstrating pioneer crafts that reminded this Oregonian of similar places in the Hudson Bay Company's realm.
> 
> View attachment 26174
> 
> 
> The last I can recall, there are still unresolved frontier issues with China resulting from pioneers and traders from both civilizations overlapping each other and running over the indigenous people. I'd like to be wrong on that but after the shooting in 1969 I think they just put things on hold. [One of the things that we had to watch out for on the Berlin military trains back then was attempts to get us to take the Russian side vs. China.]



I'm curious what one had to look for on that side of things. I don't see how the Duty Train and China are related but I am interested. My mother rode the duty train a few times in the sixties. I've always wanted to learn more about it. 



jis said:


> I have just seen Novosibirsk a few times from 35,000’ up at night while peering through the window of a UA 777-300ER heading north back to the US from India
> 
> The lights of Novosibirsk covered in snow lit up by moonlight reflecting off of the snow on a clear day is quite pretty actually. One could go so far as to say it looks magical. Who says there is nothing to see out the window of a plane?



I think Novosibirsk is actually really magical at almost any time of the year but I'm biased. There are actually a lot of cool things you can see from the plane that I always try to point out to my passengers. I always try to make sightseeing announcements if I know what it is I'm looking at. 



MARC Rider said:


> At the other end of the Russian fur-trading world is Fort Ross in California, along the coast a little north of San Francisco.
> 
> View attachment 26176
> 
> 
> Might have had some interesting alternative history if the Russians had stayed in North America.



It would be an interesting alternative history. We might have better trains because that is one thing the Russians do way better than we do. They have amazing infrastructure in rail and public transit.


----------



## Willbridge

Seaboard92 said:


> I'm curious what one had to look for on that side of things. I don't see how the Duty Train and China are related but I am interested. My mother rode the duty train a few times in the sixties. I've always wanted to learn more about it.


At the risk of continental thread drift, I'll try to answer that reasonable question in brief.

In 1969 our Soviet colleagues at Marienborn (Checkpoint Alpha) were being levied for assignments in the border war with China. (We were being levied for the Vietnam War, our British regiment was being shipped to Northern Ireland, and our French comrades were off to Africa for their next civil war.) Information from all kinds of sources higher up than us led to the conclusion by the western allies that the Soviet leadership wanted to get the constant Berlin confrontations off the table. In turn the Soviets had figured out that we were talking with China, the people who were sniping at them. This situation led to the Four-Power Treaty on the Status of Berlin and there were no more Berlin crises till 1989.

The three sleeper lines, Frankfurt-Berlin, Bremerhaven-Berlin, and Bremerhaven-Frankfurt were the last scheduled operations of what had been a network of Army Transportation Corps trains reaching from Paris to Salzburg and Berlin in 1945.

The two trains to Berlin ran on the original Royal Prussian Railway through Magdeburg and Potsdam on what became the Main Line of the Cold War through the Soviet Zone of Germany. There also was a fortnightly U.S. freight train. The same single-track line carried scheduled British and French military trains, Soviet trains, interzone express trains, a solid mail train for the West Berlin post office, and local suburban trains.

There's more about the duty trains and the Four-Power negotiations in my website at:






Berlin 1969 – — at the midpoint of the Cold War.







www.berlin1969.com





The least inaccurate movie about this is _Stop Train 349 (_1963).



The most Hollywoodie is _Berlin Express _(1948).



Back to the thread, both movies portray Russians in the attitude of the times.


----------



## jis

Don't you wish Amtrak had some good Soviet trains like the Krasnaya Strela (Red Arrow)?


----------



## Willbridge

jis said:


> Don't you wish Amtrak had some good Soviet trains like the Krasnaya Strela (Red Arrow)?


His comments on the Hotel Sovietsky were interesting. I stayed there on my last night in Russia in 2010. Everything was fine, except that the retrofitted air conditioning only covered the rooms. Step into the hall and be knocked down by the summer heat. It was built to be handy to Sheremetyevo Airport, but I was flying out of Domodedovo on the other side of town. It was a long day's journey in to flight, but interesting. Along the way I circled the Kremlin, found a 1913 streetcar barn still in use for trolley coaches, and saw some very active Metro/bus transfer stations. I had left my big suitcase at the pension in Berlin, and my schoolbook Russian was coming back, so it was easy to meander.




The significance of 1913 is that it was the last year of progress in Imperial Russia; the economy did not get back to that level until 1928.





Here's our we're sabotaging the Russians. That's a Cinnabon in the background.


----------



## Seaboard92

I actually just got back in from Russia today. That'll be my next trip report. "Escape from Russia" I went via Kallingrad


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

Seaboard92 said:


> I actually just got back in from Russia today. That'll be my next trip report. "Escape from Russia" I went via Kallingrad



Welcome back. So glad you are okay. Some of us were worrying a bit when we didn’t hear from you for a while.


----------



## v v

Seaboard92 said:


> I actually just got back in from Russia today. That'll be my next trip report. "Escape from Russia" I went via Kallingrad



Now this is going to be some story, can't wait.


----------



## Seaboard92

Mystic River Dragon said:


> Welcome back. So glad you are okay. Some of us were worrying a bit when we didn’t hear from you for a while.



I'm glad to know I was missed. Yeah I was in Russia since the 22nd. I got out on the first of March. And I got home last night. 



v v said:


> Now this is going to be some story, can't wait.



Oh you know that will be my best trip report here is a brief review of these legs. 

1. Train No. 19 the Metropolis St. Petersburg-Moscow
2. AeroExpress Moscow-VKO Airport
3. UT Air B737-800 to Kallingrad from VKO
4. Ecolines Bus Kallingrad-Warsaw
5. EC Warsaw-Berlin
6. RE Berlin-Magdeburg 
7. Magdeburg-Halberstadt
8. Halberstadt-Wernigerode
9. Wernigerode-Brocken-Wernigerode
10. Wernigerode-Halberstadt
11. Halberstadt-Halle
12. Halle-Munchen. 

One of those legs was royally miserable I'll let you guess which one.


----------



## Willbridge

Seaboard92 said:


> I'm glad to know I was missed. Yeah I was in Russia since the 22nd. I got out on the first of March. And I got home last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you know that will be my best trip report here is a brief review of these legs.
> 
> 1. Train No. 19 the Metropolis St. Petersburg-Moscow
> 2. AeroExpress Moscow-VKO Airport
> 3. UT Air B737-800 to Kallingrad from VKO
> 4. Ecolines Bus Kallingrad-Warsaw
> 5. EC Warsaw-Berlin
> 6. RE Berlin-Magdeburg
> 7. Magdeburg-Halberstadt
> 8. Halberstadt-Wernigerode
> 9. Wernigerode-Brocken-Wernigerode
> 10. Wernigerode-Halberstadt
> 11. Halberstadt-Halle
> 12. Halle-Munchen.
> 
> One of those legs was royally miserable I'll let you guess which one.


I'm laughing out loud when I see that your escape included a side trip on a narrow-gauge steam train. I rode segment 6 in 2002. Of course, I was on it a number of times in 1969-71. I rode segment 9 in 2005.

For a sneak preview of segment 9:






Looking forward to this trip report!


----------



## v v

Seaboard92 said:


> I'm glad to know I was missed. Yeah I was in Russia since the 22nd. I got out on the first of March. And I got home last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you know that will be my best trip report here is a brief review of these legs.
> 
> 1. Train No. 19 the Metropolis St. Petersburg-Moscow
> 2. AeroExpress Moscow-VKO Airport
> 3. UT Air B737-800 to Kallingrad from VKO
> 4. Ecolines Bus Kallingrad-Warsaw
> 5. EC Warsaw-Berlin
> 6. RE Berlin-Magdeburg
> 7. Magdeburg-Halberstadt
> 8. Halberstadt-Wernigerode
> 9. Wernigerode-Brocken-Wernigerode
> 10. Wernigerode-Halberstadt
> 11. Halberstadt-Halle
> 12. Halle-Munchen.
> 
> One of those legs was royally miserable I'll let you guess which one.



Who better than you to write this up, what an adventure too.


----------



## Seaboard92

Willbridge said:


> I'm laughing out loud when I see that your escape included a side trip on a narrow-gauge steam train. I rode segment 6 in 2002. Of course, I was on it a number of times in 1969-71. I rode segment 9 in 2005.
> 
> For a sneak preview of segment 9:
> View attachment 27488
> 
> 
> View attachment 27489
> 
> 
> Looking forward to this trip report!



Work told me I could take one day in Europe to relax and not be in transit. Well I still was but steam invigorates me.


----------



## Willbridge

While Seaboard works his way back, here are links to related articles in my website.

A Moment In Magdeburg – 1970 – Berlin 1969 

Across An Imagined Border – Berlin 1969 (The first 12 pages of photos and story are a trip report from 1969 and 2002 over Segment 6 of Seaboard's journey.)


----------



## Seaboard92

Willbridge said:


> While Seaboard works his way back, here are links to related articles in my website.
> 
> A Moment In Magdeburg – 1970 – Berlin 1969
> 
> Across An Imagined Border – Berlin 1969 (The first 12 pages of photos and story are a trip report from 1969 and 2002 over Segment 6 of Seaboard's journey.)



I've actually tried to retrace that route because my family rode the Duty Train multiple times in my mothers childhood.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac

I only just finished reading the trip reports. Very interesting. I had a couple of questions.

How hard would it be for someone to travel around Russia on their own without knowing any Russian (except for maybe a few phrases one could learn from a guide book)? I have traveled around places in Europe even used public transit not knowing any of the language e.g. Amsterdam but then a lot of people spoke English in those places.

How do the domestic flights such as Aeroflot compare with our US domestic flights?


----------



## Seaboard92

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> I only just finished reading the trip reports. Very interesting. I had a couple of questions.
> 
> How hard would it be for someone to travel around Russia on their own without knowing any Russian (except for maybe a few phrases one could learn from a guide book)? I have traveled around places in Europe even used public transit not knowing any of the language e.g. Amsterdam but then a lot of people spoke English in those places.
> 
> How do the domestic flights such as Aeroflot compare with our US domestic flights?



I had no trouble going around on my own but I speak the language. Personally I think you wouldn't have a large problem with it. The Russian people are very helpful and very nice. As far as public transport it's pretty easy to understand it. In St. Petersburg, and Moskva they both have transit cards like many US Cities. I definitely recommend getting one of those as you can use that on the busses too. Something different is the busses and trams have a conductor who collects the fare while the vehicle is driving. And as far as using maps that's pretty easy even without the language. 

As far as to getting food that shouldn't be too hard a lot of places have an English menu, and the staff is very happy to help you out as well. The more touristy the location the more likely you will get an English menu. The less touristy the less likely but google translate has a camera based thing that translates everything in front of you. 

As far as talking to people just be polite say thank you, your welcome, and be nice. Most have never met an American so you are very interesting to them and they will take care of you. Just don't talk about how Russia is bad, they know this and don't need a foreigner judging. Instead say things like our roads are worse (and in South Carolina it is true they are) and you'll instantly have friends as long as you don't go negative. 

Domestic flights with Aeroflot are nothing like US Domestic Flights. As a flight attendant for one of our large ones Aeroflot kicks us to the curb constantly. Even on a short two hour hop you get a full hot meal in economy whereas if you fly on any of the American legacy carriers you barely get a cookie, and a drink if you are lucky. I did a long domestic flight to Alaska from ORD last summer and we only saw the FAs in economy once the entire way at the beginning of a six hour flight. Aeroflot on a similar length flight comes by roughly every fifteen minutes. Their service standards are significantly higher.


----------



## MARC Rider

Seaboard92 said:


> Aeroflot on a similar length flight comes by roughly every fifteen minutes. Their service standards are significantly higher.


Well that's certainly different from tales I heard about Aeroflot service during the Soviet period.


----------



## Bob Dylan

MARC Rider said:


> Well that's certainly different from tales I heard about Aeroflot service during the Soviet period.


The Soviet Union was " The Evil Empire" as Ronnie Reagan said.( and Putin is trying to bring it back!)

The Russians I've met ( mostly in Brooklyn)are warm,friendly people as Seaboard has said.


----------



## Willbridge

I traveled on my own in 2010, but I had studied Russian years before and also knew something of the culture, railways and transit. At my official destination in Siberia, I was the guest of the English language club. In addition to finding people who understand English, German is probably second best for independent travel in Russian cities.

The main trouble that lack of a basic knowledge of the language might cause is in an unforeseen interruption, such as a derailment or being witness to an accident or a crime. That is especially true in the current situation in which U.S. consulates are closed. Although it's never enough, few realize how much good work consular officials do. In my Cold War days, we sprang two different Americans from East Berlin jails, even though they had clearly violated laws of the German Democratic Republic, in the time when we did not recognize the GDR as a country.

Once those things were considered, the trip in 2010 was enjoyable. And, naturally, by train there were many details to spot, like the father bringing his kids to watch trains, or the Lend-Lease Quonset hut still in service.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac

Thanks for all the tips. Sounds good.
Now is probably not a good time to go with everything happening, but my priorities anyway are to get back to the UK as I found out in 2018 that I have relatives over there that I never met (long story) and had plans to go in 2020 but that COVID thing happened. I also want to go to Rome. But I would like to visit Russia someday, maybe via Scandinavia to St. Petersburg and then a ride on the Krasnaya Strela.


----------



## jis

MODERATOR'S NOTES: The last dozen posts on this thread were off topic and were removed. This suggests that this thread has run its course. So we are locking it.


----------

